# Andrae D'Acquisto Pinched



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Found this article on Field&Stream.com..............

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*January 04, 2011

TV Host D’Acquisto Pleads Guilty To Deer Hunting Violation

by Dave Hurteau *Andrae D’Acquisto, former owner of Lone Wolf Treestands and current owner of Lone Wolf Productions, which produces Whitetail Addiction TV, is hailed as one of the most innovative whitetail hunters of our time. Proof that his out-of-the-box tactics work lie in his nearly 30 P&Y bucks, including 4 net booners. . . or so it has been assumed. And while that assumption may indeed be correct, the fact that he has just pled guilty to hunting deer without a valid license in Illinois will no doubt cast suspicion on his accomplishments.

We don't yet have all the details, and we're working on getting more information on the whole situation, but this is what has been reported so far. 

From the Illinois Outdoor News: 
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service officials announced today that five hunters, including Andrae D'Acquisto - the original owner of Lone Wolf Treestands - and his son Cody D'Aquisito, entered into a plea agreement in a Menard County courtroom relating to baiting charges filed in 2009. The DNR and USFWS investigation documented that the Menard County property hunted by Andrae D'Acquisto, 49, and his associates had been unlawfully baited during the 2009 archery deer season. In the plea agreement, both subjects pled guilty to hunting without a valid Illinois license and habitat stamp and each was fined a total of $2,068. The remaining charges, including hunting deer by the aid of bait, contribute to unlawful baiting and making salt and mineral available for deer were dismissed. 

It is not the first time D’Acquisto has run into trouble. Also from the above article: 
In 2005, Andrae D'Acquisto was cited for fraudulently obtaining Illinois resident hunting licenses, resident deer permits and providing false information to obtain an Illinois driver's license in Cass County. D'Acquisto ultimately pled guilty to an amended charge of obstructing a peace officer and was fined a total of $2,000 in Cass County.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmm is right. No doubt this guy is an impressive and innovative hunter, but it will be intesting to hear how the rest of this story pans out.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ouch... Glad he doesn't own Lone Wolf anymore if this is true...


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Pinched...I love it!! You must be Italian...sounds like my grandfather.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Still one of the best whitetail hunters.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I can see how somebody could be in violation of baiting and not know it (don't even know if that's the case here). But, hunting without a valid license???? C'mon dude.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

cityhunter346 said:


> Pinched...I love it!! You must be Italian...sounds like my grandfather.


Actually I'm 100% polish but I just love the way that term applies.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Wouldn't think he'd be so up tight for money, with their overpriced stands that sell like crazy. Can't even pay for the license, hmmm.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Or he hates that fact that the money we pay in licence fees doent do a dang thing for hunters in IL...general fund BS. And the whole Salt thing is BS. It was a scare tactic by officials with CWD in order to kill more deer.
But ya it' sthe law and he needs to cough up the licence fee either way.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I considered him to be one of the greats, and he's just a cheater. Oh well


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> Still one of the best whitetail hunters.



...or one of the best poachers. If he is one of the best hunters, why does he need to hunt illegally?

How many other times has he done it and not got caught?


.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

woodmaster said:


> ...or one of the best poachers. If he is one of the best hunters, why does he need to hunt illegally?
> 
> *How many other times has he done it and not got caught?*
> 
> ...


 Done what?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just because the guy didnt buy a licence didnt make it a damn bit easier to kill the caliber of deer he has.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Just because the guy didnt buy a licence didnt make it a damn bit easier to kill the caliber of deer he has.


 Thats my point. 
He should move to Illinois and be done with it.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> Done what?


"The remaining charges, including hunting deer by the aid of bait, contribute to unlawful baiting and making salt and mineral available for deer were dismissed." 


"In 2005, Andrae D'Acquisto was cited for fraudulently obtaining Illinois resident hunting licenses, resident deer permits and providing false information to obtain an Illinois driver's license in Cass County. D'Acquisto ultimately pled guilty to an amended charge of obstructing a peace officer and was fined a total of $2,000 in Cass County."

".......Andrae D'Acquisto, 49, and his associates had been unlawfully baited during the 2009 archery deer season. In the plea agreement, both subjects pled guilty to hunting without a valid Illinois license and habitat stamp and each was fined a total of $2,068..... "


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Just because the guy didnt buy a licence didnt make it a damn bit easier to kill the caliber of deer he has.


True.....but it makes you wonder. If he felt the need to buy a license did not apply to him, what other rules and regs does he feel do not apply to him either that may have given him an unfair or illegal advantage? I think the blurbs woodmaster pulled from the article and reposted above says it all. 

This guy is not a one time offender who made an honest mistake. He now has a history of game law violations.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Like the old saying goes -_ if you want to find the trouble, follow the money!_

Pressure to "produce" will make normally honest people do dishonest things.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

A person that will hunt without a license & illegally bait....will do what else? hunt with a light? poach? 

Like the old saying you can't be a little pregnant!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

How hard it is sometimes to gain fame and yet so easy and quick to lose it. str 8 pretty much summed it up. Sure the animals on his wall can't be denied, but what did he "really" do to get them. Makes a person wonder.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

str_8_shot said:


> A person that will hunt without a license & illegally bait....will do what else? hunt with a light? poach?
> 
> *Like the old saying you can't be a little pregnant!*


 So in your world 1 beer makes you an alcoholic?


----------



## Davy C (Aug 29, 2006)

Are Ill licenses unlimited for non-resident? If so, it does make it easier to kill big bucks.


----------



## Davy C (Aug 29, 2006)

I should have said "if not" . The point is if you don't get drawn and hunt then hunt without a license your getting a leg up on other hunters.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Davy C said:


> Are Ill licenses unlimited for non-resident? If so, it does make it easier to kill big bucks.


NO...but I don't think IL has sold out of non-resident licenses in a few years.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

He now has a history of game law violations and attempts to skirt the laws of hunting. That alone makes his history of success questionable. 

Is he a consistent killer of big deer? Undoubtedly. Are the validity of those kills being accomplished in a fair and ethical manner now in question? Yes. And he has nobody to blame but himself for that.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> So in your world 1 beer makes you an alcoholic?


Is it illegal to have one beer? apples and oranges

breaking the law, is breaking the law... would you teach your kids some laws don't matter?


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I think if some all knowing being came down from above and exposed what it knows about all of the big name 'hunting celebrities"....you'd be surprised how many famous hunters are not 100% on the up and up.

It sure would be interesting to know all the facts and know who has cheated and who hasn't. I'd bet my next buck that the list of who HASN'T cheated at some point would be a very short list.

This is the world we live in worshiping big antlers. Commercialism has taken over deer hunting and the pressure to perform rears its ugly head in the form of bending the rules to get a big buck. Poaching for some is just having fun and maybe feeding themselves. Poaching for 'professional hunters' is really no different than a pro athlete taking performance enhancing drugs. It is a faster more efficient way to get to the top. (if you dont get caught)


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

2 sides to every story. Not defending his actions but remember there are 2 sides to every story. 
Also remember Illinois has some of the most stupid laws in the nation as well.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

str_8_shot said:


> Is it illegal to have one beer? apples and oranges
> 
> breaking the law, is breaking the law... *would you teach your kids some laws don't matter?*


100% yes.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Man the guy breaks the law for the second time and some of you praise him and make excuses...WOW. The DNR should be ashamed of them selfs for busting a celebrity!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> 100% yes.


ding, ding...and the anti hunters have a winner!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

tackscall said:


> I considered him to be one of the greats, and he's just a cheater. Oh well


Like Bill Belichek.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

str_8_shot said:


> Is it illegal to have one beer? apples and oranges
> 
> breaking the law, is breaking the law... would you teach your kids *some laws don't matter?*


Some laws don't matter. If I walked up to your wife and told her she was an ugly, stupid, fat ******* (hypothetical of course) and you were standing there would you punch me in the mouth? I would hope so...and of course you would be breaking the law.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

str_8_shot said:


> ding, ding...and the anti hunters have a winner!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Whether or not the law is stupid doesn't matter. If it's the law, it applies to everybody. I think the fact that Pennsylvania still doesn't allow Sunday hunting is stupid but it's the law. 

If somebody wants to teach their kids that some laws don't apply, then they have bigger issues to worry about that go beyond hunting.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yamahog12 said:


> Like Bill Belichek.


Good lord.. another Pat's hater... Get in line... As for Andrae, if he is guilty, let him pay for it.. I always hope someone is not guilty but if they are they need to pay..


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

oh well


----------



## rickson (Jun 5, 2010)

when I saw pinched I though polish...ha ha


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

nicko said:


> Whether or not the law is stupid doesn't matter. If it's the law, it applies to everybody. I think the fact that Pennsylvania still doesn't allow Sunday hunting is stupid but it's the law.
> 
> *If somebody wants to teach their kids that some laws don't apply, then they have bigger issues to worry about that go beyond hunting*.



Yeah, just the other day we walked our dog through the city park, without a leash. :mg:


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

I was speaking of "game laws" but the law...is the law. Its there for everyone. If you teach your kids different, your setting them up to fail in life.

Most of the people supporting him, will be on other threads crying about deer numbers being down or out-of-state hunter and so on. But if this guy doesn't have a license >>>>>*how does he plan to tag that buck*<<<<<.... just asking? Or who tagged his other ones?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> Yeah, just the other day we walked our dog through the city park, without a leash. :mg:


Well if that's the law where you live, why does it not apply to you?


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> Yeah, just the other day we walked our dog through the city park, without a leash. :mg:


I wouldn't want this to happen to you... but suppose that dog hurt a child, could you live with that? Your kids talking to you behind bars for the next say 5-10 years. Is it worth it? really!


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

People need to remember, the phrase "It's only illegal if you get caught" is not "words to live by"...


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Yamahog12 said:


> Like Bill Belichek.


Yes


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

str_8_shot said:


> I was speaking of "game laws" but the law...is the law. Its there for everyone. If you teach your kids different, your setting them up to fail in life.
> 
> Most of the people supporting him, will be on other threads crying about deer numbers being down or out-of-state hunter and so on. But if this guy doesn't have a license >>>>>*how does he plan to tag that buck*<<<<<.... just asking? Or who tagged his other ones?


This.......this is a valid question/point. 

I love to watch Andrae, and listen to his strategies. I thought his show was as educational as any that has ever been on. 

That said.......it's like the Sportcenter piece......C'mon man. It's not that hard to get legal. This was just a bad move. I still think the guy is a bowhunting wealth of knowledge and experience. 30 p&y and 4 booners???? you don't kill those type deer over bait piles....at least not in my experience. 

Hate to see it happened.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

str_8_shot said:


> I wouldn't want this to happen to you... but suppose that dog hurt a child, could you live with that? Your kids talking to you behind bars for the next say 5-10 years. Is it worth it? really!



After reading this, im done with this thread. Remember, dont jaywalk and have a nice day.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. Watch your speed too...


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

He should change his name to:
*Andrae D'Cheato*:teeth:


----------



## CTodd (Aug 4, 2009)

From the Web>>> Looks like he has been in a little trouble before...

Defendant-Appellant.

APPEAL from a judgment of the circuit court for Waukesha County: ROGER P. MURPHY, Judge. Affirmed.

¶1. SNYDER, J.1 Andrae T. D'Acquisto appeals from a civil forfeiture judgment finding him guilty of hunting deer after hours contrary to Wis. Admin. Code § NR 10.06(2)(b).2 He contends that the evidence was insufficient to prove that he was "hunting" after hours as defined in Wis. Stat. §29.01(8) (1995-96). He also contends that the trial court failed to consider alternative reasons for why he was in a tree stand with an uncased bow and arrow other than hunting. We affirm the judgment.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

CTodd said:


> From the Web>>> Looks like he has been in a little trouble before...
> 
> Defendant-Appellant.
> 
> ...


I guess once it gets dark you're officially coyote hunting


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

People say you can't shoot big deer around bait piles, that may be true for most people but based on his success as a deer hunter he could be considered a "master" baiter?:wink:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> After reading this, im done with this thread. Remember, dont jaywalk and have a nice day.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I don't think anybody is saying that these examples you are providing are punishable by firing squad. But there is an underlying current of thought that you seem to feel the rules do not apply under certain circumstances. The fact is a rule is a rule and a law is a law. You can choose to break them all you want and you can teach your kids to break them all you want. But you can't piss and moan and cry "unfair" if you get pinched or your kids get pinched and have to pay the fine or do the time. 

How would you feel if somebody else disregarded a law they felt was stupid or didn't apply and their actions affected you or your kids?


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

crankn101 said:


> After reading this, im done with this thread. Remember, dont jaywalk and have a nice day.


Brother I think you're arguing too much about hypotheticals and missing a key piece here. A license is a pretty basic part of hunting. It's not like somebody got busted for having 99" square inches of blaze orange on when they were supposed to have 100". Do you think that a tag or license is a silly thing to have for hunting?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

KSNimrod said:


> Brother I think you're arguing too much about hypotheticals and missing a key piece here. A license is a pretty basic part of hunting. It's not like somebody got busted for having 99" square inches of blaze orange on when they were supposed to have 100". Do you think that a tag or license is a silly thing to have for hunting?


 Alright just one more.

The guy is a moron for buying a license illegally. Why doesnt he just move to Illinois? This still does not make him a better or worse at hunting. Now baiting I suppose can, but it has never helped me.

As far as hypotheticals, they were brought up by another poster and I ran with it.

I believe my first statement was "he is a great hunter", and I still stand by that and will continue to read his articles.

* And since he is sooo evil, you guys should send me all of his products you have purchased. You know, take a stand for what you believe in.*


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.wisbar.org/res/capp/z1999/99-2712.htm

I found this awhile ago and never said anything. But he was busted for hunting after dark and having an arrow still nocked in his tree....


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

that "hunting after dark" thing is all interpretation by the deputy at the time. if i come stumbling out of the woods after legal shooting hours because my stand was surrounded by ten monster bucks i didnt wanna spook... technically, im hunting after hours.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

ohioshooter68 said:


> http://www.wisbar.org/res/capp/z1999/99-2712.htm
> 
> I found this awhile ago and never said anything. But he was busted for hunting after dark and having an arrow still nocked in his tree....


WOW..I guess this guy is an OUTLAW!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

45er said:


> Like the old saying goes -_ if you want to find the trouble, follow the money!_
> 
> Pressure to "produce" will make normally honest people do dishonest things.


^^^This^^^ along with the quest for the NEXT Trophy Buck puts pressure on a lot to do such things. My question is, would he have pulled a Noel Feather and taken it to another State to tag and register it if he would have killed a monster? I'm telling you, Trophy hunting is big business and will have as much negative as positive impact on the sport we love.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

crankn101 said:


> Alright just one more.
> 
> The guy is a moron for buying a license illegally. Why doesnt he just move to Illinois? This still does not make him a better or worse at hunting. Now baiting I suppose can, but it has never helped me.
> 
> ...


I think I'm following you. I don't want to misrepresent you though so tell me if this is it: Whether legal or illegal the guy has killed some serious bucks with a bow so he's got knowledge worth listening to. If that's it then I can see your point. I guess I'd liken it a bit to here in Kansas where can only shoot one buck if a guy had a wall full of nice bow killed deer but maybe shot 2-3 in a year? Obviously they have the know how to kill deer but one would have to take their results with a grain of salt.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

met hima couple times, though he was arrogant, hope he learned a lesson but does not seem that way.


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

Not an expert on the guy but I once saw a video where he killed something like a 170" buck but it had a broken G4 I believe and he cursed like a sailor about how disappointed he was....I never watched another episode....not the kind of person I consider "one of the greats"....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Through typical plea bargaining, he pled to some and had others dropped. Sounds like an unethical cheater to me...


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Rompola tags all his deer so why is he labeled a liar and cheater yet Andrae is the world's greatest deer hunter. I'm just saying...:teeth:


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd give him the benefit of doubt if this were his first time. But he has history with the fish and game department, so thats thrown right out the window. Too bad, he seemed like a nice guy. I had a few phone conversations with him a few years back and he was quite knowledgeable. Hope he straightens his ways.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

WI and Illinois are both Wildlife Violator Compact states, how is he still able to hunt them? just asking I don't know a lot about this kind of stuff.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> After reading this, im done with this thread. Remember, dont jaywalk and have a nice day.
> 
> . Watch your speed too...



PLEASE tell me what laws we can and can not break.


.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Nuget would have been battered and fried.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

bess227 said:


> This.......this is a valid question/point.
> 
> I love to watch Andrae, and listen to his strategies. I thought his show was as educational as any that has ever been on.
> 
> ...


Why was he hunting over bait then? 30 p&y and 4 booners, apperantly knows more about how to bait than the rest of us.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

To heck with his abilities and his little groupies.................the man is nothing more then another poacher, game theif, low life, creep who made a legend of himself by stealing game from hunters who work hard every season to follow the rules of the hunt.

To those who still cherish him, they might be in the same class as he.......simply poachers willing to do whatever to get a trophy on their wall with little regard for following the rules. All one has to do is read some of the threads right here on AT about shooting across property lines, after legal hours, or trespassing on anothers property to steal game from others and think it is justified to do so. I see it every season and in many different states, there are game theives all over and that is a crying shame.

As it usually is he will get nothing more then a slap on the hand and still be a legend in his own mind...............he is nothing more then a theif and cheat!

Top


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Trebore69 + 1
If you break the law, it's breaking the law. Simple. If the punishment fits the crime, good. If the hunting crime is a felony, loose that privilage along with the fines ect..
If you are in this country ILLIGALLY you have 1 right-the right to get back to your own country.

BUT, violaters still get away with it & all the people who follow the law get pissed on for speaking up....


----------



## NCDon (Feb 17, 2010)

Do they think they're to big to follow the rules? Seems to be fairly common.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

KSNimrod said:


> I think I'm following you. *I don't want to misrepresent you though so tell me if this is it: Whether legal or illegal the guy has killed some serious bucks with a bow so he's got knowledge worth listening to.* If that's it then I can see your point. I guess I'd liken it a bit to here in Kansas where can only shoot one buck if a guy had a wall full of nice bow killed deer but maybe shot 2-3 in a year? Obviously they have the know how to kill deer but one would have to take their results with a grain of salt.


 Yes sir, thats it. Im not justifying a thing he did. Now if we find out he was spotlighting or shooting on a refuge then I would have to question his knowledge of hunting.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

woodmaster said:


> PLEASE tell me what laws we can and can not break.
> 
> 
> .


 Its a free country, up to you which ones you want to break.


----------



## G-E-D (Nov 5, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Its a free country, up to you which ones you want to break.


Now, that's a special kinda stupid!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

G-E-D said:


> Now, that's a special kinda stupid!


 Go check the "ethics poll" and see what people think of you guys.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> Its a free country, up to you which ones you want to break.


Wow...


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

This jack wagon use to hunt by me. I knew people who hunted by him and they were telling me 10 years ago that this guy was a violator. His whole thing of jumping big bucks then hunting them that day was some times done on other peoples properties during the week when hopefully they wouldn't be there. He shot his last big Wisconsin buck just outside of milwaukee. He had his video camera with him and if I remember correctly he didn't turn the camera on because he was worried about spooking it. Or was it just to dark? hmmm...


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> Its a free country, up to you which ones you want to break.


Correct. Whether or not to break a law is a completely individual decision depending on the circumstances and the associated risk/reward.

The moral or ethical implications of the action have nothing to do with whether or not the action breaks a law.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I wonder if he is related to Noel Feather.I'm sure most on here are not old enough to remember him.


----------



## Davy C (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember watching his show and he gets a trail cam photo of a nice buck at a food plot. He drives his ATV out to the food plot and sets up a some more cameras to narrow down the bucks pattern he returns a few days later and repositions his stand and kills the buck. At the time I'm thinking how does that guy get away without disturbing the area by going back and forth so many time and on an ATV no less. Now I don't want to start a debate about whether using cameras or ATVs disturb deer, cause I'm sure it could be done, but my experience is that if I put that much pressure on an erea in such a short time it usually doesn't pan out. Now that this comes out I'm thinking maybe it didn't pan out for Andre either. Maybe he had an edge, maybe not, maybe he's shot all of his trophy whitetail legit. All I know is today I think he might not be as good as I thought he was yesterday.


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

Here is some more on this guy from 2000 " Andrae T. D'Acquisto appeals from a civil forfeiture judgment finding him guilty of hunting deer after hours" It does make you wonder about the rest of his "accomplishments on the field".


STATE OF WISCONSIN IN COURT OF APPEALS

DISTRICT II

State of Wisconsin,

Plaintiff-Respondent,

v.

Andrae T. D'Acquisto,

Defendant-Appellant.

APPEAL from a judgment of the circuit court for Waukesha County: ROGER P. MURPHY, Judge. Affirmed.

¶1. SNYDER, J.1 Andrae T. D'Acquisto appeals from a civil forfeiture judgment finding him guilty of hunting deer after hours contrary to Wis. Admin. Code § NR 10.06(2)(b).2 He contends that the evidence was insufficient to prove that he was "hunting" after hours as defined in Wis. Stat. §29.01(8) (1995-96). He also contends that the trial court failed to consider alternative reasons for why he was in a tree stand with an uncased bow and arrow other than hunting. We affirm the judgment.

¶2. The relevant facts were established during a trial to the court.3 Conservation Warden Kyle Drake testified that on December 20, 1998, the closing time for legal deer hunting with bow and arrow was 4:38 p.m. On that date Drake was in the Village of Menomonee Falls where he observed D'Acquisto, dressed in camouflage hunting clothing, in a tree stand with a bow. His observations of D'Acquisto started at 4:20 p.m. and continued until approximately 5:16 p.m. According to Drake, D'Acquisto was looking "from side to side down on the ground" as if "looking for deer."

¶3. At 5:14 p.m. Drake observed D'Acquisto "put an arrow into his quiver4 and then put his bow and his quiver ... in a case." Drake approached D'Acquisto while he was still in the tree and identified himself as a conservation warden. Drake asked D'Acquisto if he was hunting buck or doe deer, whether he had a watch and if he could produce a hunting license. Drake stated that D'Acquisto's response was that he was not hunting. Drake said that D'Acquisto told him that he had put his bow in the case at 4:20 p.m., that he was still in the tree because someone had been in his tree stands hunting after hours and that he wanted to catch the individual. D'Acquisto asked Drake if he was that person. Drake testified that D'Acquisto later denied that he said he had placed his bow in the case at 4:20 p.m.

¶4. D'Acquisto admitted that he was "hunting out of a tree stand" on the date and at the place alleged in the citation. He testified that someone had been entering and molesting his property without his permission,5 that he was aware that hunting closed at 4:38 p.m., that he quit hunting at 4:20 p.m. and that it was typical for him to stay in the tree stand after hunting hours to prevent scaring deer from the area. D'Acquisto stated that his understanding of hunting with a bow and arrow was that the arrow had to be on the arrow rest of the bow, or "notched,"6 and that "notching the arrow is what constitutes hunting." He claimed that he had unnotched the arrow from his bow at 4:20 p.m. and placed it in the quiver. D'Acquisto further testified that he came down from the tree stand at 5:08 p.m., went back up the tree when he heard someone coming toward him and that he thought that Drake "was a gun hunter out there during bow season on my property."

¶5. D'Acquisto contends that the State failed to prove that he was "hunting" in violation of Wis. Admin. Code § NR 10.06(2)(b) at the time of the alleged violation. Section NR 10.06(2)(b) states in relevant part:

General prohibition. Except as provided [otherwise], no person may hunt ... any game species on which an open season is prescribed on any day during the open season before the a.m. times or after the p.m. times established in sub. (3).

It is undisputed that under sub. (3) the hunting hours for December 20, 1998, closed at 4:38 p.m. and that D'Acquisto remained in the tree stand with his bow and arrow past that closing time.

¶6. As framed by D'Acquisto, the appellate issue is "whether there was sufficient evidence for the trial court to find [D'Acquisto] guilty of hunting after 4:38 p.m." Wisconsin Stat. §29.01(8) (1995-96), as amended by 1997 Wis. Act 1, §2, defines "hunt" or "hunting" to include "shooting, shooting at, pursuing, taking, catching or killing any wild animal or animals."7 We disagree with D'Acquisto that it is necessary to address the meaning of the term "pursuing," as used in §29.01(8) (1995-96), to determine if he was hunting in violation of Wis. Admin. Code § NR 10.06(2)(b). Because D'Acquisto concedes that he was hunting wild animals prior to 4:20 p.m., the question is whether he continued hunting wild animals after that time, especially beyond 4:38 p.m. That is a question of fact for the trial court.

¶7. While D'Acquisto concedes that he was hunting prior to 4:20 p.m., he contends that he terminated his hunting when he unnotched the arrow from his bow at that time and placed it in his quiver. Drake testified that he observed D'Acquisto place the arrow in his quiver at 5:14 p.m. The trial court found that D'Acquisto was in the tree stand, that hunting ended at 4:38 p.m., that D'Acquisto remained in the tree stand until approximately 5:08 p.m. to 5:15 p.m., that he possessed a bow and arrow while in the tree stand and that he did not lower the bow and arrow or get down from the tree stand at 4:38 p.m.

¶8. The trial court accepted the warden's testimony that D'Acquisto was "definitely holding [his] bow[] until [he] came down from the tree stand" and found that arrows were available to D'Acquisto and that he could have easily been ready to shoot an animal if one appeared. The weight of the evidence and credibility of witnesses are matters resting within the province of the trier of fact. See Wurtz v. Fleischman, 97 Wis. 2d 100, 107, 293 N.W.2d 155 (1980). This is because the trier of fact is in the best position to observe the manner and demeanor of the witnesses. See Kies v. Hopper, 247 Wis. 208, 210-11, 19 N.W.2d 167 (1945). The trial court concluded, based upon the totality of the circumstances established at trial, that D'Acquisto remained in the tree for the purpose of hunting deer after hunting hours and adjudged him guilty.

¶9. "Findings of fact by the trial court will not be upset on appeal unless they are against the great weight and clear preponderance of the evidence." Cogswell v. Robertshaw Controls Co., 87 Wis. 2d 243, 249, 274 N.W.2d 647 (1979). The trial court's finding that under the totality of the circumstances D'Acquisto continued his hunting of wild animals, as commenced prior to 4:20 p.m. until after the legal closing time of 4:38 p.m., is not against the great weight and clear preponderance of the evidence.

¶10. D'Acquisto also contends that the trial court failed to properly consider innocent reasons for why he remained in the tree stand other than to hunt. He argued to the trial court that he remained in the tree after closing because he did not wish to permanently spook deer that might be present in the area and that he was watching for a trespasser who had been molesting his property. The trial court specifically rejected the property molestation argument, and the State correctly cites to controlling language in State v. Bodoh, 226 Wis. 2d 718, 595 N.W.2d 330 (1999), as to D'Acquisto's innocent presence contentions:

A theory of innocence which appears to be reasonable to an appellate court on review of the record may have been rejected as unreasonable by the trier of fact in view of the evidence and testimony presented at trial. It is the function of the trier of fact, and not of an appellate court, to fairly resolve conflicts in the testimony, to weigh the evidence, and to draw reasonable inferences from basic facts to the ultimate facts.

Id. at 727 (citing State v. Poellinger, 153 Wis.2d 493, 506, 451 N.W.2d 752 (1990)).

¶11. We are convinced that the trial court's findings of fact were not in error, and we affirm its judgment.

By the Court.-Judgment affirmed.

This opinion will not be published. See Wis. Stat. Rule 809.23(1)(b)4.

1 This appeal is decided by one judge pursuant to Wis. Stat. § 752.31(2)(g) (1997-98). All references to the Wisconsin Statutes are to the 1997-98 version unless otherwise noted.

2 The 1998 version of the DNR regulations is applicable here.

3 D'Acquisto was acquitted of an additional, consolidated charge of operating an ATV on private property without consent contrary to Wis. Stat. §23.33(3)(c). Peter Goodman was cited with the same violation of Wis. Admin. Code § 10.06(2)(b) as D'Acquisto, and their cases were consolidated for trial. Goodman was also found guilty.

4 Warden Drake described a "quiver" as a "small apparatus in which the arrows are located."

5 D'Acquisto described "molesting" as the pouring of kerosene around the tree stand sites resulting in a lot of legally placed corn not being eaten.

6 The record is confusing as to whether the correct term is "knocked" or "notched." As did the trial court in its findings, we use the term "notched" to express an arrow being readied to shoot from a bow.

7 The statutory definition contained in the 1997-98 version of the Wisconsin Statutes does not apply to a violation occurring on December 20, 1998. The applicable definition is that contained in Wis. Stat. §29.01(8) (1995-96), as amended by 1997 Wis. Act 1, §2, effective April 1, 1997. Wisconsin Statutes 1997-98 contains a definition in Wis. Stat. §29.001(42) that amended and renumbered Wis. Stat. §29.01(8) (1995-96); §29.001(42) did not become effective until January 1, 1999.

© 2011, State Bar of Wisconsin
P.O. Box 7158, Madison WI 53707-7158. Customer service, (800) 728-7788.
For problems with this site, contact the webmaster.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I wonder if he put any deer in pope and young that year?


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

" the dnr and usfws investigation documented that the menard county property hunted by andrae d' acquisto ,49, and his associates had been unlawfully baited during the 2009 archery season". documented is the key word here. and then he hires a good lawyer and the baiting charges are dropped. his credibility has dropped like a stone, a big stone. there are still some great archers out there. chuck adams obviously and the wensals and the drurys. every book buck this guy has killed has a stench to it that won't go away.


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

The reason someone becomes a so called celebrity is because the public makes them out as one. I am impressed by only a few celebrity hunters and he is not one of them. 

I do not understand how he or others with same offenses are even allowed to continue to hunt in Illinois, thats another part of the problem. Lifetime ban or a ban of some length of time should be invoked.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

148p&y said:


> This jack wagon use to hunt by me. I knew people who hunted by him and they were telling me 10 years ago that this guy was a violator.* His whole thing of jumping big bucks then hunting them that day was some times done on other peoples properties during the week when hopefully they wouldn't be there.* He shot his last big Wisconsin buck just outside of milwaukee. He had his video camera with him and if I remember correctly he didn't turn the camera on because he was worried about spooking it. Or was it just to dark? hmmm...


 If thats true, that really sucks. This is a great tactic I learned from him, just not on posted land.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont get the whole baiting thing with everyone. It's a $75 fine and some points. I'm sure it was salt or some of that other crap thats sold in every farm supply store in IL. I think the guy is a bit too cool for him self but I can't put him on the ethical burning stake.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

A shame, but this does cast a bad light on ALL of his activities...One "violation" could be a mistake, and everyone makes mistakes. Certainly appears as though there is a pattern to his behavior though....


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Dextee said:


> .......... I can't put him on the ethical burning stake...............




Ethical burning stake? 

Ethics are moral principles or values. He didn't shoot a deer head on, take a 80 yard shot, shoot at a running deer, or shoot a fawn. Those are all personal choices that have to with ones moral principles or values.

He flat out broke the law. PLAIN and SIMPLE


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

My hunting buddy and I hunted his small 10 acre piece of property he owns that is surrounded by 10- 40 acre tracts of private property. Ended up one of the neighboring property owners was baiting deer, we had no clue until we spotted the guys bait pile from a new stand location we put up. The stand was close to the property line on a well used run, we could have been ticketed for hunting over bait because of the neighboring property owners bait pile was only about 100 yards away. We never would have noticed the bait pile if it was not for the flocks of birds and squirrels all over it.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Celebrity syndrome=Laws don't apply to me.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Innocent people don't plead guilty, by pleading guilty he conceded the state have enough evidence to convict him in court- and he wormed his way out of more charges... And the BS reasoning behind hunting after hours... trying to catch trespassers....please


----------



## pollockalope (Feb 1, 2010)

What ever happened to Innocent until PROVEN GUILTY? No one here ever stayed up in a tree after legal time to prevent spooking deer??? Why don't we wait for the facts before we hang em????


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

str_8_shot said:


> WI and Illinois are both Wildlife Violator Compact states, how is he still able to hunt them? just asking I don't know a lot about this kind of stuff.


Maybe that`s why he didn`t bother to get the proper Illinois permits...because he knew he couldn`t get one. Sure makes you wonder if all those record Wisconsin bucks were really killed in Wisconsin.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

pollockalope said:


> What ever happened to Innocent until PROVEN GUILTY? No one here ever stayed up in a tree after legal time to prevent spooking deer??? Why don't we wait for the facts before we hang em????


See post #80


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

If this was Waddel or one of the Drury Bros. I have to think there would be alot more haters. A cheater is a cheater is a cheater.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

pollockalope said:


> What ever happened to Innocent until PROVEN GUILTY? No one here ever stayed up in a tree after legal time to prevent spooking deer??? Why don't we wait for the facts before we hang em????


I unapologetically get in my stand 30-45 minutes before shooting light, nock an arrow, and hang my bow on my ez-hanger. I'm probably breaking a law but I havent shot a deer before legal light, just like to minimize movement once it comes. At get down time I typically put the arrow in my quive and lower the bow down but who mong us hasnt had deer come in after dark and had to wait to get down? I give him a pass on that offense


----------



## David Reid (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2010/08/18/99323/ted-nugent-charged-with-11-deer.html

Same deal differnet celebrity...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ohiobowhunter75-OUCH, I am old, I remember him & several others.(knew & know him). Many more have went the way of the VIOLATOR but like other criminals "only" a fraction GET CAUGHT.....
Anyway, those who live by some of these famous persons KNOW much more than those who just read about them & it's not always good...
I'm sure many a Trophy will loose it's shine over the years. God Bless thoughs who do it the Legal way....


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

45er said:


> Like the old saying goes -_ if you want to find the trouble, follow the money!_
> 
> Pressure to "produce" will make normally honest people do dishonest things.


I absolutely agree. Some guys will sacrifice their marriage, moral compass and ultimately reputation for the sake of adulation by killing big animals. I wonder sometimes how many of the "names" follow the rules and hunt fair chase and how many do whatever it takes to keep their "legacy" going........


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

148P&Y. I do believe anyone can have an entry investigated for a nominal fee in P&Y if questionable. Another "celeb" I know was charged with game violations & his entries were going to be investigated. He withdrew ALL of his entries & there were many....


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Alaska at heart said:


> I absolutely agree. Some guys will sacrifice their marriage, moral compass and ultimately reputation for the sake of adulation by killing big animals. I wonder sometimes how many of the "names" follow the rules and hunt fair chase and how many do whatever it takes to keep their "legacy" going........


I respectfully disagree......:smile:

I seriously doubt there is a man alive that wants to kill a 200" buck more than I do. I have seen 3 different typical bucks that would gross 200" in my 37 years of bow hunting. I could have easily killed two of them.....illegally....and got away with it.

It never entered my mind to do it though. I know a lot of hunters with the same mindset as me.

Honest people do not do dishonest things......


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Sad news. I'm kinda disappointed about this...


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Andrae and "Trophy Hunters"*

This is the very reason that so called "trophy hunters" and the big push for all these hunting shows to kill trophy animals is going to be the demise of deer hunting in general; so much emphesis is being put on antlers and how big the deer are or should be that it temps one to break the law if they don't produce; and if a hunting shows don't kill big bucks then they are not "popular";

Say what you will, but there is alot more of these trophy hunters doing the same thing and not getting caught; I hope they punish Andrae to the fullest extent of the law;


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Big Country said:


> I respectfully disagree......:smile:
> 
> I seriously doubt there is a man alive that wants to kill a 200" buck more than I do. I have seen 3 different typical bucks that would gross 200" in my 37 years of bow hunting. I could have easily killed two of them.....illegally....and got away with it.
> 
> ...


I'm with Big Country........Big bucks aint nothing if it's not fair chase.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Buckblood said:


> I'm with Big Country........Big bucks aint nothing if it's not fair chase.


Absolutely! Poaching is poaching, period!


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

This crap is wrecking hunting for the rest of us! Big Bucks equal Big Greed! This is why I hate that there is so much made of how big an animal is! I teach my kids what the animal carrys on it's head is not what hunting is about.


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

C'mon man!


----------



## dingle dave (Dec 23, 2009)

on a lighter note.....Is his show still on TV? If so what channel. I have 3 episodes DVR'ed from a couple years back and have wore them out. I loved his show. That show seemed as real is it gets to me I hope its still out there somewhere.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Buckblood said:


> I'm with Big Country........Big bucks aint nothing if it's not fair chase.


I am with these guys.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Oooouuch...... thats a kick in a bells !!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Very disappointing to read......

Everything he does from this point forward will be tarnished....as it should be.


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

No need for any discussion really. Convicted poacher. Simple criminal. Nothing more, nothing less....

:smile:

mudhen


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

Just another example of a wannabe hunter that has to bait and break laws to prove his "worthiness"...he's as pathetic as Uncle Ted :thumbs_do


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

boy I guess we all may be the pro's just cause we follow the rules Thats 2-3 now that we know about... kinda sad... I keep killing my OK deer not the biggest but but dont have to hang my head or pretend to be someone I'm not... 
" hey Andre keepa you mouth shut or ya gonna get us all pinched" and the hits just keep comming


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't care if the guy invented bowhunting. He's obviously a poacher and I'm 100% not impressed with anything he has "accomplished."

What the hell, why don't we all just hunt any state we want, without a license and ignore baiting laws?

Loser.....


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Poaching is like shoplifting...you rarely get caught the first time. Actually most never get caught. To be caught and convicted not just once but twice speaks of an alarming pattern that would easily hit double digit violations that weren't caught. All trophies he has are tainted....period!


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

str_8_shot said:


> I wouldn't want this to happen to you... but suppose that dog hurt a child, could you live with that? Your kids talking to you behind bars for the next say 5-10 years. Is it worth it? really!


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Dextee said:


> Just because the guy didnt buy a licence didnt make it a damn bit easier to kill the caliber of deer he has.


how about baiting? come on, he's a cheater.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Buckblood said:


> I'm with Big Country........Big bucks aint nothing if it's not fair chase.


x2.....


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

Big Country said:


> I respectfully disagree......:smile:
> 
> I seriously doubt there is a man alive that wants to kill a 200" buck more than I do. I have seen 3 different typical bucks that would gross 200" in my 37 years of bow hunting. I could have easily killed two of them.....illegally....and got away with it.
> 
> ...



Thank you, 

A buddy I hunt with and myself had many of opportunities to take animals of great demensions with no chance of being caught..............we passed and just enjoyed the fact we seen them. To myself that is what makes a hunter a hunter, the ability to follow the laws, do the right thing when nobody is around, and never compromise ones integrity.

Silenthntr.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*If he is in fact guilty, NO SYMPATHY. If you play, you pay. 30 P&Y's. HMMMM You have to wonder how many are legal. If he's guilty...I'm Just Saying.*


mudhen said:


> No need for any discussion really. Convicted poacher. Simple criminal. Nothing more, nothing less....
> 
> :smile:
> 
> mudhen


----------



## Baldona523 (Feb 12, 2010)

There is absolutely no excuse to not having a license. Can you get a license the date he was hunting? He only shoots monster bucks he'd show off, seems he'd show the deer and people would find out no license somehow.

The guy knows his whitetail no doubt, I have never met him, but he does come off as arrogant to me.

The hunting after dark thing is a joke, try shooting your bow after legal shooting light most places. I give him a pass on that.

The hunting over bait things is questionable too. Salt licks count as bait, I have hunted by many pastures that had salt licks and cattle feed that I could of been busted for "technically". If it was something else that is a different story.

As I said, no excuse for not having a license and that says a lot to me. He hunts IL a lot, 400 bucks is not too much to ask.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm sure he's killed some impressive deer within the limits of the law. However, as this thread has demonstrated, all of his accomplishments will be scrutinized and have immense doubt casted upon them.

It's a unnecessary violation.........just to save some money. Horrible decision.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe it wasn`t to save money. Maybe, because of his previous violation(s) in Wisconsin, he can`t get a license in Illinois. Just sayin.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

hunting170 said:


> Maybe it wasn`t to save money. Maybe, because of his previous violation(s) in Wisconsin, he can`t get a license in Illinois. Just sayin.


don't think he'll get his priveleges restored any faster by getting caught again. He would carry a camera for one of his buddies for a couple years.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Another one bites the dust......I'm blown away by the guys that are just outright criminals and liars. What a damn shame-make room on the sidelines Ted here comes a fellow criminal.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

What kind of bait was he using? Thats funny because that whole state is a giant corn pile! He is still one of the best.


----------



## belovian (Oct 1, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> After reading this, im done with this thread. Remember, dont jaywalk and have a nice day.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


The difference between someone like you or me breaking the law and someone like him is that we're not on TV as a role model for our sport. In the eyes of the law we're the same, but if you're in the public eye you need to mind your P's and Q's otherwise your going to be a big target for everyone out to discredit hunting. They can be like "look even the pros have to cheat"...


Jess


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Another Cheating Celebrity Poaching MAGGOT........:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::angry::thumbs_do


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Wappkid said:


> What kind of bait was he using? Thats funny because that whole state is a giant corn pile! *He is still one of the best*.


What? Poacher? Can't be....he got caught.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> What? Poacher? Can't be....he got caught.


There are a lot of people out there who are quick to pass judgement.There is only one judgement you have to worry about."The man upstairs"I don't know all the details to the story.There are more details that just what they are reporting.You know how the news media can twist and manipulate a story"Look at who we have for president". But there are different definitions of baiting from state to state.In Ill its legal to hunt deer feeding on corn.In Mo its illegal to hunt deer feeding on corn.In Ill its illegal to provide deer minerals. In Mo its legal to provide deer salt and mineral licks.And a salt or mineral lick wont draw in a 200" deer. If that was the case I would have them lined up on the walls. You people here act like your so high and mighty. I am sure all of you are 100% law abiding citizens. I'm sure you all drive the speed limit and use the crosswalks.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

maybe he should go in to Illinois politics


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I'm sure he's killed some impressive deer within the limits of the law. However, as this thread has demonstrated, all of his accomplishments will be scrutinized and have immense doubt casted upon them.
> 
> It's a unnecessary violation.........just to save some money. Horrible decision.


That pretty well sums up my opinion of this and him...still love my Lone Wolf Alpha and sticks!


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Big C .... I know there are some good ones out there.

I also have complete faith that many of the well known 'pros' 'celebs' whatever you choose to call them are nowhere
near as clean as they would like us to believe. I think some are just that way and I think some become that way when
they succumb under the pressure to perform and get results.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wappkid said:


> There are a lot of people out there who are quick to pass judgement.There is only one judgement you have to worry about."The man upstairs"I don't know all the details to the story.There are more details that just what they are reporting.You know how the news media can twist and manipulate a story"Look at who we have for president". But there are different definitions of baiting from state to state.In Ill its legal to hunt deer feeding on corn.In Mo its illegal to hunt deer feeding on corn.In Ill its illegal to provide deer minerals. In Mo its legal to provide deer salt and mineral licks.And a salt or mineral lick wont draw in a 200" deer. If that was the case I would have them lined up on the walls. You people here act like your so high and mighty. I am sure all of you are 100% law abiding citizens. I'm sure you all drive the speed limit and use the crosswalks.




So it's cool he plead guilty to hunting without a license?


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, so what's the problem here...? He kills slobs...I mean Clinton banged *****s in the oval office, what's a little mineral going to hurt or a descrepancy on a license. Many of the keyboard jockies on here are so quick to jump to conclusions. 

He kills loadblower's, period, end of story and a guy like that does it with hard work and dedication....many have no idea what that is.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Well said !!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> Yeah, so what's the problem here...? He kills slobs...I mean Clinton banged *****s in the oval office, what's a little mineral going to hurt or a descrepancy on a license. Many of the keyboard jockies on here are so quick to jump to conclusions.
> 
> He kills loadblower's, period, end of story and a guy like that does it with hard work and dedication....many have no idea what that is.


For that matter, what's so bad about hunting a little on the POSTED side of a property? Or hunting one day after the season closed? Or shooting a deer that's almost legal but one antler point short? It's all a means to an end, right?

There was no discrepancy on the license. *He didn't have one.* And as for those who want to talk about passing judgement, the courts did that and D'Acquisto plead out before they could throw the book at him. He has a record of being a repeat game law offender.

Is him falsifying his residency record and lying to obtain a resident license a manipulation of facts? Sounds like this guy knows exactly what he's doing and will do what he has to (legal or illegally) to kill big deer. Operating outside of the law makes him a lawbreaker and/or poacher.

Yep, he's a great spokesman for hunters.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Greed is a terrible thing. No big buck is worth a man's reputation and I truly feel sorry for those who think otherwise.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Meleagris1 said:


> Greed is a terrible thing. No big buck is worth a man's reputation and I truly feel sorry for those who think otherwise.


I'll drink to that my friend.:darkbeer:


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

So then in your eyes because he kills "loadblowers" whatever the heck that is........he's ok in your book? Have you read the thread on the current and past charges against him? Another piece of garbage out in a tree........... And he apparently spends a lot of that hard work and dedication hauling bait out and devising plans to hunt without licenses. 





Early Ice said:


> Yeah, so what's the problem here...? He kills slobs...I mean Clinton banged *****s in the oval office, what's a little mineral going to hurt or a descrepancy on a license. Many of the keyboard jockies on here are so quick to jump to conclusions.
> 
> He kills loadblower's, period, end of story and a guy like that does it with hard work and dedication....many have no idea what that is.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Meleagris1 said:


> Greed is a terrible thing. No big buck is worth a man's reputation and I truly feel sorry for those who think otherwise.


I personally think you have greed and addiction mixed up. People killing out of season, killing with guns during bow season, killing at night....that is greed.

Shooting a buck with a bow, during the season, during light hours because you've put in years, months, days, hours scouting and preparing. I call that an addiction and dedication. 

So how many of your Ignoramuses actually believe Andrae was hunting w/o a license purposely? The dude has more money than the majority of the people reading or speculating about this.....If i put in the work he does, I'd take the chance. The friggen license is over the counter basically, what's 500 some bucks for him. Think people.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

a liar is a liar
a thieve is a thieve
Those two are the same dang thing if you ask me.He is both.No matter how great a hunter he is.He is not above the law.He is forced to produce giant deer to keep up with his ego and sales.As long as people worship these so called pro hunters it will continue.

PS. We should all hunt in our stands after legal shooting time.You know just because someone else had been hunting in them after dark....


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Stump Shooter said:


> So then in your eyes because he kills "loadblowers" whatever the heck that is........he's ok in your book? Have you read the thread on the current and past charges against him? Another piece of garbage out in a tree........... And he apparently spends a lot of that hard work and dedication hauling bait out and devising plans to hunt without licenses.


stump hunter - you are another that is unaware of how he hunts. he would be the last person to hunt over bait....but see, you know it all just like all the other hand slappers.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

So then your saying the guy has an addiction for whitetails and a dedication unmatched by the vast majority out there, but he's a complete moron for not having a tag? LOL!! I'm not even sure you know what your saying. 





Early Ice said:


> I personally think you have greed and addiction mixed up. People killing out of season, killing with guns during bow season, killing at night....that is greed.
> 
> Shooting a buck with a bow, during the season, during light hours because you've put in years, months, days, hours scouting and preparing. I call that an addiction and dedication.
> 
> So how many of your Ignoramuses actually believe Andrae was hunting w/o a license purposely? The dude has more money than the majority of the people reading or speculating about this.....If i put in the work he does, I'd take the chance. The friggen license is over the counter basically, what's 500 some bucks for him. Think people.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is a little more to the story.For all of you water walkers

http://huntingbeast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3957


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> stump hunter - you are another that is unaware of how he hunts. he would be the last person to hunt over bait....but see, you know it all just like all the other hand slappers.


But you seem to know how he hunts? Ok. He was charged with hunting over bait and also has "at least once" hunted without a license.........what more do I need to know?


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

chuckatuk said:


> a liar is a liar
> a thieve is a thieve
> Those two are the same dang thing if you ask me.He is both.No matter how great a hunter he is.He is not above the law.He is forced to produce giant deer to keep up with his ego and sales.As long as people worship these so called pro hunters it will continue.
> 
> PS. We should all hunt in our stands after legal shooting time.You know just because someone else had been hunting in them after dark....


he wouldn't consider himself a Pro, So called Pro's take free hunts from outfitters all over the midwest where all the work is done for them.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Stump Shooter said:


> But you seem to know how he hunts? Ok. He was charged with hunting over bait and also has "at least once" hunted without a license.........what more do I need to know?


I got busted for hunting ducks over unattended decoys and they weren't even mine. I was hunting on the other side of the pond over 300 yards away. My ticket said "hunting over unattended decoys" what does that sound like to you? Guilty by association....I HIGHLY DOUBT he was actually hunting over or near any bait or mineral. it may have been on the property...but i have mineral on mine also. Does that make me a poacher?


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Early Ice said:


> I got busted for hunting ducks over unattended decoys and they weren't even mine. I was hunting on the other side of the pond over 300 yards away. My ticket said "hunting over unattended decoys" what does that sound like to you?


Did you have a hunting license? Was it an hour after legal shooting light?

You have to look past the trees, to see the forest!


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Early Ice said:


> he wouldn't consider himself a Pro, So called Pro's take free hunts from outfitters all over the midwest where all the work is done for them.


I guess when you make your money from the hunting industry.Killing giant deer helps you sell videos ,stands and other hunting products.I hope he just made a stupid decision,However it seems like he has only been caught a few times.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> So how many of your Ignoramuses actually believe Andrae was hunting w/o a license purposely? The dude has more money than the majority of the people reading or speculating about this.....If i put in the work he does, I'd take the chance. The friggen license is over the counter basically, what's 500 some bucks for him. Think people.



If the over-the-counter license is a mere pittance of $500 to him and a drop in this vast bucket of wealth you say he has, why didn't he have a license? Didn't have time to get one? Or he couldn't get one because of his previous violations? Maybe he feels he is above the law and rules we all live by. Please explain it to us ignoramuses that don't seem to know what you know on this subject - *POACHING 101.....Why You Don't Need To Buy a Hunting License*

I don't care what his track record of past success is or how much time, effort, money, blood, sweat, tears, etc. he puts into preparing. Hunting is a privilege, not a right. A guy like him needs to have his hunting privileges taken away for a couple years to learn anything. But that may not matter to him because he obviously has no problem hunting without a license.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you fight the charges....were they dropped? As the charges state, the baiting charges were dropped. Was there not enough there to officially charge him or did he have a good enough lawyer to get the misdemeanor charges dropped and they stuck with the heavier charges? I have my opinion on it, but who knows. Not to mention....


> In 2005, Andrae D'Acquisto was cited for fraudulently obtaining Illinois resident hunting licenses, resident deer permits and providing false information to obtain an Illinois driver's license in Cass County. D'Acquisto ultimately pled guilty to an amended charge of obstructing a peace officer and was fined a total of $2,000 in Cass County.


 Providing false information to obtain an Ill drivers license??? That's not a mistake Early Ice. That's a blatant attempt to cheat the system. 

You get a DWI and get a good lawyer. Your lawyer gets it dropped to a reckless driving with fines. With a crap lawyer, you get a DWI. With a good one you get a reckless or less. It's not difficult to figure out. 




Early Ice said:


> I got busted for hunting ducks over unattended decoys and they weren't even mine. I was hunting on the other side of the pond over 300 yards away. My ticket said "hunting over unattended decoys" what does that sound like to you? Guilty by association....I HIGHLY DOUBT he was actually hunting over or near any bait or mineral. it may have been on the property...but i have mineral on mine also. Does that make me a poacher?


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

"Dan" is one of Andrae's good friends. He sheds some light in his post here. Just passing info because I"ve alway followed Andrae and this interests me. I'm not sure what I think about all this. http://huntingbeast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3957&sid=e5da794f17e8b5e17b270168c63da0bb&start=10


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> "Dan" is one of Andrae's good friends. He sheds some light in his post here. Just passing info because I"ve alway followed Andrae and this interests me. I'm not sure what I think about all this. http://huntingbeast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3957&sid=e5da794f17e8b5e17b270168c63da0bb&start=10


so is early ice "dan" or andrae... funny how all us law abidiing hunters are the bad guys and were bashing. last i knew, the definition of bashing was hammering someone for a personal belief or something that isnt true. these are all facts.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> "Dan" is one of Andrae's good friends. He sheds some light in his post here. Just passing info because I"ve alway followed Andrae and this interests me. I'm not sure what I think about all this. http://huntingbeast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3957&sid=e5da794f17e8b5e17b270168c63da0bb&start=10


I think they are business partners too.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> so is early ice "dan" or andrae... funny how all us law abidiing hunters are the bad guys and were bashing. last i knew, the definition of bashing was hammering someone for a personal belief or something that isnt true. these are all facts.


I wish.....I don't have half the knowledge or time those guys have.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

At the end of the day, the responsibility for being compliant with the law (ALL LAWS) us up to each individual hunter. If somebody doesn't agree with the fee charged for an out of state license, then hunt elsewhere. You don't have to like the laws or agree with them but if you don't want to be viewed as an outlaw or poacher and fall under this type of scrutiny, you abide by the law.

If the fine for hunting without a license is more than the license itself (don't know if that's true), that is screwed up but the law says you must have a license or stamp or whatever. If a hunter has no license, how is that hunter tagging any deer when they have no license? How many deer have they shot and not tagged? Is somebody else tagging the deer for them? And falsifying your residency information to obtain a state drivers license and get resident tags? C'mon man.

Again, according to all the info we've seen, he has a record now of landing in court on more than one occasion and he has plead guilty on more than one occasion. Innocent people don't find themselves in situations like these more than once.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> I wish.....I don't have half the knowledge or time those guys have.


Its pointless to try to argue with all of these maniacs.None of them have ever made a mistake.Hell I think half of them actually walk on water.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

What's there to argue? He's been charged and plead guilty to multiple game violations. No one is saying they've never made a mistake. But when you put yourself out there in the public on the stage as he is/has and your make money off it even though it is your livelihood, you better dang well keep your nose clean. Being lawful isn't a hard thing to do. And enough with the speeding ticket vs. hunting without a license comparison. When you go out of state to hunt, CLEARLY obtaining a license(the correct license) is pretty high on the checklist of things to get done and have in order. 





Wappkid said:


> Its pointless to try to argue with all of these maniacs.None of them have ever made a mistake.Hell I think half of them actually walk on water.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

If I were a high profile well known hunter who makes his living off the hunting industry and I had this same track record with the law, I'd expect to be called out on it. It's not about never making a mistake, it's about learning from your mistakes and not letting them occur again. It's also about someone willfully and knowingly breaking the law (ie - falsifying residency).


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Wappkid said:


> There are a lot of people out there who are quick to pass judgement.There is only one judgement you have to worry about."The man upstairs"I don't know all the details to the story.There are more details that just what they are reporting.You know how the news media can twist and manipulate a story"Look at who we have for president". But there are different definitions of baiting from state to state.In Ill its legal to hunt deer feeding on corn.In Mo its illegal to hunt deer feeding on corn.In Ill its illegal to provide deer minerals. In Mo its legal to provide deer salt and mineral licks.And a salt or mineral lick wont draw in a 200" deer. If that was the case I would have them lined up on the walls. You people here act like your so high and mighty. I am sure all of you are 100% law abiding citizens. I'm sure you all drive the speed limit and use the crosswalks.


I don't pass judgement without at least first looking at both sides of the story. Like for instance, the court documents...Hmmm did you read them? The hero worshipping and man-loving for someone who kills a couple of big deer is laughable. I hope you don't get chapped lips.

Oh yeah, "The man upstairs" and I are on a first name basis, so I don't worry about my judgement.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I don't pass judgement without at least first looking at both sides of the story. Like for instance, the court documents...Hmmm did you read them? The hero worshipping and man-loving for someone who kills a couple of big deer is laughable. I hope you don't get chapped lips.
> 
> Oh yeah, "The man upstairs" and I are on a first name basis, so I don't worry about my judgement.


 Whatever. You guys are just a bunch of AT haters. I am done posting on this thread.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Wappkid said:


> Whatever. You guys are just a bunch of AT haters. I am done posting on this thread.


No...actually I love AT...it's poachers I hate.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just in case some people didn't find this post it's from Dan Infalt a good friend of Andre. It certainly is nice to hear another side of the story instead of jumping to conclusions....

"Yesterday I was at work and got an email from a well known outdoor writer who got the posted article as a news release from the DNR... I was shocked cause I do know the whole story behind the scenes. I called Andrae and told him and then forworded him the article. He is writing up a press release for us to put on this and all other sites. He was going to send it to me earlier today but I urged him to have either a lawyer or at least or friend the outdoor writer look at it 1st...
Here is what I know about this... 1st off, you don't believe every thing you hear in the liberal media, do you? You gotta kind of read between the lines.
Last year when Andrae bought his Illinois license for him, his son Cody, and his daughter Ashley, he bought them over the phone. He forgot to purchase the habitat stamp.
The article makes it look like he was hunting without a license, but really an illinois license is about $600 if the fine was $200 who would buy one? Read it again, its worded to look like he had no license.
Second, the wardens found a mineral lick on the lease farm Andrae shares with several other people from Tennesee. No one was caught hunting over the minerals. They wrote a citation anyway and when it went to the DA's office it was thrown out.
Hunting on a leased farm that has minerals somewhere on it is not illeagle. Was it Andraes minerals? I don't know. Maybe.
I know one thing, he don't hunt over bait, but he has used minerals to grow racks in the spring and summer.
The DA threw that out immediatly. So, all there is to the baiting is an accusation. If you read the news release you will see the small print where it says at the bottom the baiting charges were dropped. Believe me, if they could of, they would of.
Further more, I have personally hunted with Andrae in 3 different states, and have been good friends of his and his family for over 20 years ( before anybody new who Andrae was )
His ethics are in my opinion the best I have ever seen in any hunter. He has passed B&C class deer because of the amount of camera light, or because he felt 22 yards is to far of a shot.
I don't hold a candle to him ethically. As a matter of fact, I think I would not be as ethically sound as I am now, if it were not for having him as a mentor and friend."

-Dan Infalt post on Huntingbeast.com


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

ohioshooter68 said:


> Just in case some people didn't find this post it's from Dan Infalt a good friend of Andre. It certainly is nice to hear another side of the story instead of jumping to conclusions....
> 
> "Yesterday I was at work and got an email from a well known outdoor writer who got the posted article as a news release from the DNR... I was shocked cause I do know the whole story behind the scenes. I called Andrae and told him and then forworded him the article. He is writing up a press release for us to put on this and all other sites. He was going to send it to me earlier today but I urged him to have either a lawyer or at least or friend the outdoor writer look at it 1st...
> Here is what I know about this... 1st off, you don't believe every thing you hear in the liberal media, do you? You gotta kind of read between the lines.
> ...


So, can you tell us the story of him giving false information about his residency in order to buy a resident license?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice work there...(tool)
No respect for multiple time violators.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

That was just a honest mistake. Who hasn't given false information to obtain a license in another state to get around paying NR license fees?? LOL!!





LiteSpeed1 said:


> So, can you tell us the story of him giving false information about his residency in order to buy a resident license?


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> So, can you tell us the story of him giving false information about his residency in order to buy a resident license?



Good point and who says the fellow giving his opinion is not a violater himself...............amazing, this guy pleaded guilty to lesser charges to avoid a real kick in the pants. Damage control from a buddy and co-business partner, yeah I do not believe eeverything I read from the "liberal media"........just like not believeing some comercialized hunting show article posted on a hunting site.

I do not even know this fellow, do not watch hunting videos or shows, they are simply money making venture that rarely dipict actual, everyday hunting situations and are normally staged to make a good cut. I have hundreds of hours of hunting footage and know how it can be manipulated to present it the way a videotographer wants it to be. My vids are for my family and friends, but if I wanted to make money off of them it would not be to hard with todays technology to make them turn out the way that best sells......nope do not believe everything I read or see, but I do know the man is guilty by his own plea and thats cold hard fact.

Silenthntr.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> So, can you tell us the story of him giving false information about his residency in order to buy a resident license?


So, is shooting the messenger a hobby of yours? I didn't stand up for him, I simply was passing something along....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Litespeed asked a legitamate question, not shooting any messenger. Do you have any information on that question since you know him so well. A PM to litespeed would even be nice...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Ohioshooter didn't say he was a good friend of Andrae. He posted something said by Dan Infalt who is apparently a good friend of Andrae.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> Litespeed asked a legitamate question, not shooting any messenger. Do you have any information on that question since you know him so well. A PM to litespeed would even be nice...


Omaha Steaks would be nicer...


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Bottomline is, he got caught for something illegal. Move on. It doesn't take away the fact that he has 4 booners and 20+ P & Y's. Jealousy is the root of all bitterness.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> Bottomline is, he got caught for something illegal. Move on. It doesn't take away the fact that he has 4 booners and 20+ P & Y's. Jealousy is the root of all bitterness. False residency....how much different is that then when you had a fake ID to drink under age?


Having a fake ID to drink underage means the person is 20 years old or less and is more prone to making bad choices and decisions due to lack of maturity. How old do you think Mr. D'Acquisto was when he made the conscious decision to do the things he did? I'd say at least 2x as old as we were when we drank underage.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Early Ice said:


> Bottomline is, he got caught for something illegal. Move on. It doesn't take away the fact that he has 4 booners and 20+ P & Y's. Jealousy is the root of all bitterness.


Nice edit.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> Bottomline is, *he got caught for something illegal. Move on. It doesn't take away the fact that he has 4 booners and 20+ P & Y's*. Jealousy is the root of all bitterness.


Really? How is that thought process working out for Barry Bonds, Mark Maguire, Roger Clemens, Rafael Palmiero, and Sammy Sosa and affecting them getting into the Hall of Fame? Seems their accomplishments are very much in question too. 

Yeah, he may have all those record book deer. But now the legitimacy of those kills are in question.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

nicko said:


> Really? How is that thought process working out for Barry Bonds, Mark Maguire, Roger Clemens, Rafael Palmiero, and Sammy Sosa and affecting them getting into the Hall of Fame? Seems their accomplishments are very much in question too.
> 
> Yeah, he may have all those record book deer. But now the legitimacy of those kills are in question.


So the record book deer got on camera was just a hoax, what, good editing? yeah right.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

nicko said:


> Having a fake ID to drink underage means the person is 20 years old or less and is more prone to making bad choices and decisions due to lack of maturity. How old do you think Mr. D'Acquisto was when he made the conscious decision to do the things he did? I'd say at least 2x as old as we were when we drank underage.


When I was 20 years old and drank with a fake ID I knew what i was doing. Maturity and age isn't my point. You hand slappers are acting like you walk on water when you all are as guilty of "bad decisions". I hope he kills a few more big pigs just to piss everyone off. You know what, he couldn't care less what anyone thinks is the impression i get. I think it's great.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> So the record book deer got on camera was just a hoax, what, good editing? yeah right.


Huh?????

I'm not talking about the deer being photoshopped or having fake antlers slapped on their heads. I'm talking about the legality of the kills and whether or not he conducted his hunts within the realm of the game laws. He very well may have but we will never know because he made some bad decisions along the way......on more than one occasion.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Early Ice said:


> You hand slappers are acting like you walk on water when you all are as guilty of "bad decisions".


And who are you to call them "bad decisions"? You're starting to sound like a hand slapper... Do you see the results of your logic?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> When I was 20 years old and drank with a fake ID I knew what i was doing. Maturity and age isn't my point. You hand slappers are acting like you walk on water when you all are as guilty of "bad decisions". I hope he kills a few more big pigs just to piss everyone off. You know what, he couldn't care less what anyone thinks is the impression i get. I think it's great.


There's 9 pages on this thread hashing out this story. I'm sure it has gotten back to him. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what statement he releases in the near future about this. 

I never said I walked on water. But I have never been brought up on game law violations either.....not even once. What's his excuse?


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

S.F. steve said:


> " the dnr and usfws investigation documented that the menard county property hunted by andrae d' acquisto ,49, and his associates had been unlawfully baited during the 2009 archery season". documented is the key word here. and then he hires a good lawyer and the baiting charges are dropped. his credibility has dropped like a stone, a big stone. there are still some great archers out there. chuck adams obviously and the wensals and the drurys. every book buck this guy has killed has a stench to it that won't go away.


 after reading the new posts showing the other side of the story the stench from his trophy's has gone away completley. i forgot there are 2 sides to every story and i apologize for my earlier post. 30 p+y and 4 booners is quite a accomplishment, he obviously puts in his time. i might add that here in ohio the chances of knocking down a big buck over bait is almost zero. they ain't going for it.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

KSNimrod said:


> And who are you to call them "bad decisions"? You're starting to sound like a hand slapper... Do you see the results of your logic?


LOL, I don't think he made any bad decisons, by the looks of his wall he made about 20 some great ones.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

S.F. steve said:


> after reading the new posts showing the other side of the story the stench from his trophy's has gone away completley. i forgot there are 2 sides to every story and i apologize for my earlier post. 30 p+y and 4 booners is quite a accomplishment, he obviously puts in his time. i might add that here in ohio the chances of knocking down a big buck over bait is almost zero. they ain't going for it.


Right on, I don't bait but many in wisconsin do, they kill big ones every year.....big 1 and 2 year olds of corn piles. Did you notice I said big 2 year old? Oxymoron isn't it? :set1_applaud:

The best part about it, they put 5 gallons of corn out and they are hunting next to a 100 acre corn field. Gotta love it!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

ohioshooter68 said:


> Just in case some people didn't find this post it's from Dan Infalt a good friend of Andre. It certainly is nice to hear another side of the story instead of jumping to conclusions....
> 
> "Yesterday I was at work and got an email from a well known outdoor writer who got the posted article as a news release from the DNR... I was shocked cause I do know the whole story behind the scenes. I called Andrae and told him and then forworded him the article. He is writing up a press release for us to put on this and all other sites. He was going to send it to me earlier today but I urged him to have either a lawyer or at least or friend the outdoor writer look at it 1st...
> Here is what I know about this... 1st off, you don't believe every thing you hear in the liberal media, do you? You gotta kind of read between the lines.
> ...



I think this post provides a decent explination for a lot of the issues being discussed (not false info on lisence). With that beind said, I dont think that the media is the only party involved with a bias. I have a hard time believing that someone who has 30 P&Y deer on the wall passes on a 22 yard shot because it is too far. Too many obsticales, poor angle, ect... yes, but too far? That sounds to me like stating anything to make your case. Not that this is incriminating or negates the whole post, but I think it shows that the explination is certainly a biased one as well.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

S.F. steve said:


> after reading the new posts showing the other side of the story the stench from his trophy's has gone away completley. i forgot there are 2 sides to every story and i apologize for my earlier post. 30 p+y and 4 booners is quite a accomplishment, he obviously puts in his time. i might add that here in ohio the chances of knocking down a big buck over bait is almost zero. they ain't going for it.


Steve Esker has knocked down 3 over a pile of apples. He admitted it in a Field and Stream interview. Not saying Andrae did this AT ALL because I've watched videos of him shooting huge bucks and there was no baiting techniques he used. Only his bump and dump strategy for the most part.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Maybe you can't kill them over bait.I would guess your chances go way up when hunting at night.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

Binney59 said:


> Hmmm is right. No doubt this guy is an impressive and innovative hunter, but it will be intesting to hear how the rest of this story pans out.


innovative hunter? sounds like poaching to me!!!!!


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am not going to say if any of his kills were poached or not simply because I dont know, but I think anyone would be hard pressed to argue that some of his techniques were innovative. Obviously not all of his deer were killed under illegal conditions (unless he is like Uncle Ted and releases video hunts of himself breaking the law).


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

ohioshooter68 said:


> So, is shooting the messenger a hobby of yours? I didn't stand up for him, I simply was passing something along....


Sorry...I thought you sounded like you knew something.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

IL crackin down the past few years on all aspects, Jeff Foiles in a little bind himself in Pittsfield


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Wappkid said:


> Here is a little more to the story.For all of you water walkers
> 
> http://huntingbeast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3957



Well that settles it for me. He is *innocent*!!!!!! 

His friend said so....just like Al Cowens said O.J. was innocent.


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

bess227 said:


> This.......this is a valid question/point.
> 
> I love to watch Andrae, and listen to his strategies. I thought his show was as educational as any that has ever been on.
> 
> ...






That's because you don't hunt at night.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

pollockalope said:


> What ever happened to Innocent until PROVEN GUILTY? No one here ever stayed up in a tree after legal time to prevent spooking deer??? Why don't we wait for the facts before we hang em????


he entered a plea deal on one count,and plead guilty on the others.what other facts are you looking for?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Lone wolf Treestand's.

One of the top selling treestand's.

MADE IN AMERICA, when Andrae owned the buisness..........

Every one of his big buck's the last ten year's were shot on film, no bait..legal light.


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Still one of the best whitetail hunters.


If this story is true, and it looks like it is... I would not call him one of the best whitetail hunters, it is things like this that give all hunters a black eye... Also if the baiting thing is even remotely true I wonder if some of his P&Y will be called into question by Pope and Young and Boone and Crockett,,, He may just lose those records as he should. I know that if he was hunting over bait or hunting without a license and killed any of his record book deer during those times he would surely lose those records and may in fact be banned from both record keeping organizations... We will have to see how this pans out... I would be careful calling him a great whitetail hunter, maybe innovative but definitely not great.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

zap said:


> Lone wolf Treestand's.
> 
> One of the top selling treestand's.
> 
> ...


and you know this how????????


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I love these threads. It brings out the most hypicritical water walkers on AT. I don't know Andrea but from what I've read he's_* poacher *_he's failing really bad.


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

SilentHntr. said:


> To heck with his abilities and his little groupies.................the man is nothing more then another poacher, game theif, low life, creep who made a legend of himself by stealing game from hunters who work hard every season to follow the rules of the hunt.
> 
> To those who still cherish him, they might be in the same class as he.......simply poachers willing to do whatever to get a trophy on their wall with little regard for following the rules. All one has to do is read some of the threads right here on AT about shooting across property lines, after legal hours, or trespassing on anothers property to steal game from others and think it is justified to do so. I see it every season and in many different states, there are game theives all over and that is a crying shame.
> 
> ...


I agree completely


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

Wappkid said:


> What kind of bait was he using? Thats funny because that whole state is a giant corn pile! He is still one of the best.


The only thing this guy is best at is poaching...


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

zap said:


> Lone wolf Treestand's.
> 
> One of the top selling treestand's.
> 
> ...


100 % agree.Its not worth it to try to explain to them.There are some water walking idiots here on AT.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Just because the guy didnt buy a licence didnt make it a damn bit easier to kill the caliber of deer he has.


So that was the first time he baited deer too? Kinda makes me mad that they drop those types of charges.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

ToddRvs said:


> If this story is true, and it looks like it is... I would not call him one of the best whitetail hunters, it is things like this that give all hunters a black eye... *Also if the baiting thing is even remotely true I wonder if some of his P&Y will be called into question by Pope and Young and Boone and Crockett*,,, He may just lose those records as he should. *I know that if he was hunting over bait* or hunting without a license and killed any of his record book deer during those times *he would surely lose those records and may in fact be banned from both record keeping organizations*... We will have to see how this pans out... I would be careful calling him a great whitetail hunter, maybe innovative but definitely not great.


I agree completely that he could lose his records for taking deer without a license, but is pope and young or boone and crockett concerned over baiting? I am pretty sure that if the state allows baiting (such as WI where several of his deer were taken) that is not taken in to consideration. Anyone know if this is not the case?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Shot on film and big bucks I'll give hume that. But with this being said how can you tell me that there was bait in the area and he was just cutting the deer off on there way to the food. I can gaurentee that that was not his first time baiting.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Wappkid said:


> 100 % agree.Its not worth it to try to explain to them.There are some water walking idiots here on AT.



LOL...you have to resort to name calling after you said you where done posting on this thread?

I'm sure the guy is a very good hunter and has killed several big bucks without the use of bait and tagged them legally.

When you put yourself on T.V. you are going to put under microscope. He has admitted (by pleading guilty) to violated some game laws. According to other post it's not the first time he has ran into trouble.

My last point on this thread is, you don't have to walk on water to follow game laws. You just have to have some morals.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

the only water i see on this thread is the water in his head. many people love lone wolf products, that in itself is enough fame you dont have to kill 30+ p&y bucks to be famous. play by the rules and earn respect the right way.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

wonder since he went acros state lines to do this if he is violating the Lacy Act?


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

ky hammer said:


> wonder since he went acros state lines to do this if he is violating the Lacy Act?


I believe you have to transport illegally taken game across state lines to be charged with the lacy act.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

A quick update for anyone who cares....Another comment from good friend of Andrae's Dan Infalt....

"I agree that people like Andrae should really be over careful not to break any laws. He is in a position that kids and other hunters look up to him for guidance. But really, he has a target on his back, and likewise, wardens and jelous hunters should not always be targeting him.
I simply had to quit hunting his property in Menomonnee Falls because every single hunt I would get stopped and harrassed and asked a million questions about Andrae.
He actually took a falls cop to court for harrassment and won.
As far as it goes with anyone thinking he hunts after dark, just look at the proof. He has not shot a deer in over 10 years that was not shot on film. Every deer was shot on film. No moon and darkness, no piles of bait. I have looked at the footage. I too get down at legal closing and commend others who do the same. But I am guilty of staying on stand a few minutes late when I hear a deer coming. Does that mean I am going to shoot it? No. But chasing it away when its likely your target animal is a fools move.
When he was cited for after hours hunting he had in my opinion not broken any law and it should of never been cited.
The law states that you may not have an arrow knocked and he did not have an arrow knocked. He fought it in court but the judge did not really seem to care about the law and stated that if he was in the tree he must of been hunting.

I don't blame anybody for believing the rumors going around.
Thats your buisness. If I did not know Andrae and had not seen the harrassment he gets on a regular basis. I probably would wonder myself after reading that crap.
I remember when he was stopped in Illinois, the warden actually said, I am going to throw a bunch of citations at you and hope something sticks. That sounds to me like Andrae is the trophy to these guys and they get off on knocking off the big name guys.
I read the article yesterday after Andrae read his public statment to me over the phone. In the article it clearly states that one of the hunters from Tennessee admitted putting out the minerals. The minerals were put out in July when it was legal, and were not hunted over. So really, that should be a non-issue. I was also told that the wardens stated they were watching the minerals for several days trying to catch someone hunting over them and no one on the property ever attempted to hunt at, or anywhere near the minerals.
Those minerals wetre put there soley to grow large antlers.

Andrae finished his release yesterday, but I urged him to take it to an attourney, to make sure he is not saying anything that will hurt him in any future lawsuits. I also told him to have the lawyers look to see if that news release about him is grounds for a lawsuit. It looks to me as though they are claiming things that are not the truth.
So there may be a delay in his statment."

Dan Infalt post on Huntingbeast.com


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

zap said:


> Lone wolf Treestand's.
> 
> One of the top selling treestand's.
> 
> ...


Just curious how do you know there is not bait around his stands. I would think it would be pretty easy to edit out bait piles.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Good point... And from the video, can you tell if he has license ? Tags? or even if its deer seasons? Seems little things like that matter not to him.

Theres a buck out by the chemical company down the road from my house, he'll go 200" easy... if I poach him tonight i'm I consider a world class hunter? I'll have a 200" deer on the wall... thats all the prerequisites right?


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

str_8_shot said:


> Good point... And from the video, can you tell if he has license ? Tags? or even if its deer seasons? Seems little things like that matter not to him.
> 
> Theres a buck out by the chemical company down the road from my house, he'll go 200" easy... if I poach him tonight i'm I consider a world class hunter? I'll have a 200" deer on the wall... thats all the prerequisites right?


No, you'd still be missing about 4,000 inches of antler on your wall before you'd become world class...


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

So, not having a licence type that one is authorized, trying to aquire a drivers licence for a state one does not live in, and pleading guilty to game law violations are irrelevent to some here as long as his actions get him legens bucks? Okay, he has killed some good animals.......so have I and many fellas I hunt with, but we have never been charged with, accused of, or plead guilty to any game law violations or trying to obtain unauthorized drivers or resident hunting licences.

I must be missing something, but I doubt it. I am a hater though, I hate liars, theives, and those who will do anyhting to get what they want...........to heck with laws and morals.

Silenthntr.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

I hate to hear that. He was trying to beat the out of state lic fee? Really? And hunting without the game lic and stamp. 

Come on. He isnt a law breaker he is a tight ace.


----------



## buttonbuckiller (Jul 25, 2006)

ohioshooter68 said:


> A quick update for anyone who cares....Another comment from good friend of Andrae's Dan Infalt....
> 
> "I agree that people like Andrae should really be over careful not to break any laws. He is in a position that kids and other hunters look up to him for guidance. But really, he has a target on his back, and likewise, wardens and jelous hunters should not always be targeting him.
> I simply had to quit hunting his property in Menomonnee Falls because every single hunt I would get stopped and harrassed and asked a million questions about Andrae.
> ...


In Illinois, minerals are illegal in July, and every other month of the year. His buddies are really grasping at straws to get the heat off of Andrea.:thumbs_do


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

In case anyone missed it, in the court documents from April 2000, Andrae sat late so catch someone who was "molesting his property," and that was the reason he was sitting in his tree beyond legal shooting times. From the court documents:
"5 D'Acquisto described "molesting" as the pouring of kerosene around the tree stand sites resulting in a lot of legally placed corn not being eaten."

No doubt bait was being used (at least back then), but baiting is also legal in Wisconsin where he was hunting. I asked before when someone speculated if Boone and Crockett or P&Y would strip him of his records if they found out he was baiting- does B&C or P&Y care in the slightest if someone was baiting or not (as long as it is legal)? The after hours and fradulent license thing is another story, but no doubt bait has been used in the past- jsut wonding if that makes a lick of difference?


http://www.wisbar.org/res/capp/z1999/99-2712.htm


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

TailChaser said:


> Wouldn't think he'd be so up tight for money, with their overpriced stands that sell like crazy. Can't even pay for the license, hmmm.


agreed


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

In all seriousness I hope he didnt do anything knowingly Illegal.


----------



## Bowdiddy (Jul 10, 2007)

He is great at killing deer illegally! Illegal Bait, After Hours, No License..... I think this guy needs to listen to all his great advice of being some wise hunter he thinks he his. This is a bad representation of his company and who he is. I'd label him a poacher and cheater very quickly. One time maybe you get a free pass if you learn your lesson- 2,3 and then more offenses and I'm sorry your a criminal.

As far as I'm concerned any accomplishments on his wall are all labeled illegal, poached, and his reputation is now in jeopardy and will never be the same.


----------



## Bowdiddy (Jul 10, 2007)

ohioshooter68 said:


> A quick update for anyone who cares....Another comment from good friend of Andrae's Dan Infalt....
> 
> "I agree that people like Andrae should really be over careful not to break any laws. He is in a position that kids and other hunters look up to him for guidance. But really, he has a target on his back, and likewise, wardens and jelous hunters should not always be targeting him.
> I simply had to quit hunting his property in Menomonnee Falls because every single hunt I would get stopped and harrassed and asked a million questions about Andrae.
> ...


Your arguments can be noted above as he say/she say and take some of the doubt out. But the one thing that is total BULLSHEET is the fact the guy was in a tree in the dark with a bow. I mean really........ Then the license thing, then the bait thing.....

If the guy is truely being careful then nobody accusing him would have any leg to stand on.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

It's funny how when someone like this gets caught (and this isn't the first), how they say they are being unfairly targeted, harassed and scrutinized by COs.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bowdiddy said:


> Your arguments can be noted above as he say/she say and take some of the doubt out. But the one thing that is total BULLSHEET is the fact the guy was in a tree in the dark with a bow. I mean really........ Then the license thing, then the bait thing.....
> 
> If the guy is truely being careful then nobody accusing him would have any leg to stand on.


Please note they are not MY arguments...


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Birds ,Birds of a feather stick together.I would like for my business partner to stick up for me also.Poor victim huh.Those mean wardens should not pick on him.Plea bargains are for guilty people.He was caught.He needs to suck it up and lie in the bed he made.This is not the first time he has been on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

what's with all the BS about HIS expensive stands, the dude sold the patent about 5 years ago....he has nothing to do with the EXPENSIVE stands. he kept them built in the USA, as a matter of fact, keep most of it in Wisconsin. manitowoc and sheboygan if my mind serves me correctly. They got expensive when they went down to illinois and got all commercial and came out with all the BS. 

Most of the people piping off about this don't even have the slightest clue about the guy, what he did for the sport, how serious he is about it and how much better he is than most. I don't give a rip what he did wrong, he's the man. Like i said before, I hope he kills a few more pigs to piss people off.

Still one of the best lines in his video's that me and a buddy talk about all the time. He kills that big slob, puts out his hand and says "oh I"m shaking...NOT". He's a cold blooded buck killer. Period. It doesn't matter to me what he does, did, allegedly did... he figures out how to put deer on the ground. 

When I used to buy stands from him directly in south milwaukee, the dude would talk hunting with you for hours. He was a straight up good dude....nothing anyone says about him will change my mind about him as a hunter.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Early Ice said:


> what's with all the BS about HIS expensive stands, the dude sold the patent about 5 years ago....he has nothing to do with the EXPENSIVE stands. he kept them built in the USA, as a matter of fact, keep most of it in Wisconsin. manitowoc and sheboygan if my mind serves me correctly. They got expensive when they went down to illinois and got all commercial and came out with all the BS.
> 
> Most of the people piping off about this don't even have the slightest clue about the guy, what he did for the sport, how serious he is about it and how much better he is than most. I don't give a rip what he did wrong, he's the man. Like i said before, I hope he kills a few more pigs to piss people off.
> 
> ...


Yup..........................


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

sirrobinhood said:


> Just curious how do you know there is not bait around his stands. I would think it would be pretty easy to edit out bait piles.


You would not believe me if I told you........


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see, what did Fred Bear, Howard Hill, Pope, Young, Ben Pearson, Jim Dohorty, Tom Jennings dadadada do for Archery/Bowhunting? Any of them ever been in a position to Plea Bargain????


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I guess he's no Myles Keller!


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Early Ice said:


> what's with all the BS about HIS expensive stands, the dude sold the patent about 5 years ago....he has nothing to do with the EXPENSIVE stands. he kept them built in the USA, as a matter of fact, keep most of it in Wisconsin. manitowoc and sheboygan if my mind serves me correctly. They got expensive when they went down to illinois and got all commercial and came out with all the BS.
> 
> Most of the people piping off about this don't even have the slightest clue about the guy, what he did for the sport, how serious he is about it and how much better he is than most. I don't give a rip what he did wrong, he's the man. Like i said before, I hope he kills a few more pigs to piss people off.
> 
> ...


Dude wipe his kids off your chin. What has he done for the sport other then hunt like the rest of us, except for his repeated game violations. Sounds like he is making a bad name for the sport. I don't know him personally but from what I've read he likes to cheat.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

huunted with out license baited when illegal or hunted over bait. .


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Bowdiddy said:


> Your arguments can be noted above as he say/she say and take some of the doubt out. But the one thing that is total BULLSHEET is the fact the guy was in a tree in the dark with a bow. I mean really........ Then the license thing, then the bait thing.....
> 
> If the guy is truely being careful then nobody accusing him would have any leg to stand on.


I was in a tree in the dark with a bow last night. That in itself does not mean you are poaching deer nor is it total "bullsheet" as you called it. The license and baiting (for deer), if true, are indeed violations but don't stretch the truth as to what violations there are. There are things he is allowed out at night for with a treestand.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Jarocal said:


> I was in a tree in the dark with a bow last night. That in itself does not mean you are poaching deer nor is it total "bullsheet" as you called it. The license and baiting (for deer), if true, are indeed violations but don't stretch the truth as to what violations there are. There are things he is allowed out at night for with a treestand.


I was in a tree last night until 5:15 and it closed at 4:58, does that make me a poacher too? If I would have got caught everyone would be saying I hunt at night.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

with the snow on the ground it seems like complete day time on wisconsin's closing times. it is what it is.


----------



## Hunt24/7NY (Jun 3, 2010)

Musgrat said:


> Dude wipe his kids off your chin.



Best line ever.......I love it


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

To those who do it the hard way & legally-God Bless & may your Bucks be what you hope for.
To those who stretch the rules-shame on you
To those who break the rules-may you be punished accordingly
To those who stretch & break & lie about rules to kill an animal & enter them for awards-I hope you get exactly what you deserve (posted on AT for all to see).
No matter what a Bowhunter does, If they are charged with a crime & have to make pleas or pay fines, they have done "something" wrong. If they have not, none of those things will happen.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Let anyone else get caught by a warden.Who watched him and kept time of him hunting after legal hunting hours.You people would stone him.I hope those Lone Wolf stands feel good to your butt because that is where he is sticking it to you at.


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Musgrat said:


> Dude wipe his kids off your chin. What has he done for the sport other then hunt like the rest of us, except for his repeated game violations. Sounds like he is making a bad name for the sport. I don't know him personally but from what I've read he likes to cheat.[/QUO
> " wipe the kids off your chin" now thats pretty darn funny


----------



## edonsafari (Jul 5, 2010)

If you wanna play you gotta pay... nuff Said


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> To those who do it the hard way & legally-God Bless & may your Bucks be what you hope for.
> To those who stretch the rules-shame on you
> To those who break the rules-may you be punished accordingly
> To those who stretch & break & lie about rules to kill an animal & enter them for awards-I hope you get exactly what you deserve (posted on AT for all to see).
> No matter what a Bowhunter does, If they are charged with a crime & have to make pleas or pay fines, they have done "something" wrong. If they have not, none of those things will happen.


:icon_salut::amen:


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Early Ice said:


> I was in a tree last night until 5:15 and it closed at 4:58, does that make me a poacher too? If I would have got caught everyone would be saying I hunt at night.


totally agree on that point, I never get down until full dark, I take my arrow off and put the quiver back on the bow and hang it while I "pack up". I always will and if I get a ticket for that I'll pay it and move on. Same when I get in in the morning, nock an arrow and hang the bow up and wait for light


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Hunt24/7NY said:


> Best line ever.......I love it


Best line I ever heard is "BBD"....NOT. you wouldn't see Andrae using a **** line like that.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Tha's a pretty classless statement.
Basically if you do not agree with me I will call you a ***.....
Also meant to make other's afraid to disagree, or they will be called name's also.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

well if its true then your right, it brings all of his accomplishments into question

just like Sosa, McGuire and Bonds, I do not even acknowledge ( not that anyone cares LOL ) their feats, they were done with the aid of steroirds and would not have been without them

If this guy got caught baiting then it probably isn't his first time

I know a 2 guys right now that have deer on their walls taken by very questionable tatics, they have to look at them and remember everyone. 

I'd rather have none and do it legally and ethically then to have a wall full of P n Y doing it against the law or questionable tatics.

Another reason why not to put so much emphisis on the big antlers and not the sport as a whole


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Early Ice said:


> I was in a tree last night until 5:15 and it closed at 4:58, does that make me a poacher too? If I would have got caught everyone would be saying I hunt at night.


 I was in a treestand until around midnight with a bow. Granted I had a decoy and foxcall on the ground 15 yards from the stand but I have been stopped before while walking out and simply let them know I am not hunting deer I am predator hunting. about the being in the stand with a bow after dark was that the poster seems to lack any coherent thought process which would allow for the notion that people hunt animals other than whitetail deer with a bow.

If the subject of the original post was hunting deer without a license, at night, and over a bait pile that is contrary to the regulations of the state then I am glad he got caught. There are two sides to the story however and while I respect WCo's greatly for the service they perform in their chosen career path, they are not infallable. Ocasionally they will make mistakes.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

nicko said:


> Found this article on Field&Stream.com..............
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


i heard he is good friends of TED NUGENT:laugh:


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

All you guys dont relize that he pleaded guilty to not having a license.Im sure he had a license.Thats what happens when you plea bargin. Just like having a speeding ticket knocked down to going through a stop sign. Did you really go through a stop sign?He had his lawyer get it knocked down to something that didnt sound like poaching


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

zap said:


> Tha's a pretty classless statement.
> Basically if you do not agree with me I will call you a ***.....
> Also meant to make other's afraid to disagree, or they will be called name's also.


I'm not into Classy and Politically correct, that's for girls and gays.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

nicko said:


> I can see how somebody could be in violation of baiting and not know it (don't even know if that's the case here). But, hunting without a valid license???? C'mon dude.


ask the NUGE! he'll know,just ask him.


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Dont bother me one way or the other. Not my bussiness. He has some game law violations in the past too. I cant throw a stone at him! The one thing I can say is he isnt running from outfitter to outfitter to get his bucks, hes doing it on his own. Nothing worse than a guy that goes from guide to guide all fall long and everyone thinks hes a really great hunter!


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

Early Ice said:


> I'm not into Classy and Politically correct, that's for girls and gays.


You probably should stop posting now, you have done nothing to help Mr. D'Aquistos cause. I at one time thought he was a innovative hunter, who brought a great product to the hunting public. But at some point you have to realize he has gotten off the path of what is right, that doesn't change the fact he is a great hunter, just diminishes the legitimacy of what he has accomplished.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Havoc-Tec said:


> Dont bother me one way or the other. Not my bussiness. He has some game law violations in the past too. I cant throw a stone at him! The one thing I can say is he isnt running from outfitter to outfitter to get his bucks, hes doing it on his own. Nothing worse than a guy that goes from guide to guide all fall long and everyone thinks hes a really great hunter!


nail on the head.....


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I really wanted to stay away from this thread and did so because i was at the ATA show but after reading some of the holier than thou responses i feel it is time for mine. Andrae is many things and is in fact one of if not the best at locating monster whitetail bucks and then killing them on film. He is a friend of mine and has dealt with more much than anyone on here would ever believe when it comes to herassment not only from CO's but also city cops in Wisconsin. He lives and breathes trophy whitetail hunting and spends more time in the field than probably everyone on this thread combined. He is not intimidated by anyone or anything and that will not change anytime soon. I know the other side of this entire story and have heard many of these events as they unfolded thru the years. Andrae has no reason to ever poach a trophy whitetail as it simply not what gives him the thrill. He like all "big" name hunters wear targets on their backs year around. Look no further than the haters on this thread to see just how jealous other hunters become over someone elses accompolishments. Andrae will never look for or need anyones approval on the internet for the trophies he has taken. The liscense and habitat stamp deal was nothing more than an oversight on his part from buying his permits over the phone system in Illinois. And for those that don't buy that excuse try purchasing an out of state liscese over the phone thru the DOC. He simply did not get everything he needed and did not look at his print outs when they arrived. He has NEVER been denied the right to hunt in Illinois nor is he now. He did not kill an animal before he found out he did not have all the liscense's he needed but he had been hunting before it was brought to his attention. Thus the hunting without a liscense. He in fact bought what was required after finding out tghat they all did not have what was needed. He has probably paid way more tahn anyone else on here would have been required to under the same circumstances. Some of you need to think a little before you type as a little common sense will go a long way into seeing thru some of this BS. Minerals are legal in almost every state that borders Illinois and no one claims it is poaching. I will end this by asking one question and then say no more. How is not having the required liscense and not killing anything before purcahsing said liscense poaching?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> I really wanted to stay away from this thread and did so because i was at the ATA show but after reading some of the holier than thou responses i feel it is time for mine. Andrae is many things and is in fact one of if not the best at locating monster whitetail bucks and then killing them on film. He is a friend of mine and has dealt with more much than anyone on here would ever believe when it comes to herassment not only from CO's but also city cops in Wisconsin. He lives and breathes trophy whitetail hunting and spends more time in the field than probably everyone on this thread combined. He is not intimidated by anyone or anything and that will not change anytime soon. I know the other side of this entire story and have heard many of these events as they unfolded thru the years. Andrae has no reason to ever poach a trophy whitetail as it simply not what gives him the thrill. He like all "big" name hunters wear targets on their backs year around. Look no further than the haters on this thread to see just how jealous other hunters become over someone elses accompolishments. Andrae will never look for or need anyones approval on the internet for the trophies he has taken. The liscense and habitat stamp deal was nothing more than an oversight on his part from buying his permits over the phone system in Illinois. And for those that don't buy that excuse try purchasing an out of state liscese over the phone thru the DOC. He simply did not get everything he needed and did not look at his print outs when they arrived. He has NEVER been denied the right to hunt in Illinois nor is he now. He did not kill an animal before he found out he did not have all the liscense's he needed but he had been hunting before it was brought to his attention. Thus the hunting without a liscense. He in fact bought what was required after finding out tghat they all did not have what was needed. He has probably paid way more tahn anyone else on here would have been required to under the same circumstances. Some of you need to think a little before you type as a little common sense will go a long way into seeing thru some of this BS. Minerals are legal in almost every state that borders Illinois and no one claims it is poaching. I will end this by asking one question and then say no more. How is not having the required liscense and not killing anything before purcahsing said liscense poaching?


What can you tell us about the charges of him falsifying state residency in an an attempt to obtain a resident driver's license?


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Boonerbrad said:


> I really wanted to stay away from this thread and did so because i was at the ATA show but after reading some of the holier than thou responses i feel it is time for mine. Andrae is many things and is in fact one of if not the best at locating monster whitetail bucks and then killing them on film. He is a friend of mine and has dealt with more much than anyone on here would ever believe when it comes to herassment not only from CO's but also city cops in Wisconsin. He lives and breathes trophy whitetail hunting and spends more time in the field than probably everyone on this thread combined. He is not intimidated by anyone or anything and that will not change anytime soon. I know the other side of this entire story and have heard many of these events as they unfolded thru the years. Andrae has no reason to ever poach a trophy whitetail as it simply not what gives him the thrill. He like all "big" name hunters wear targets on their backs year around. Look no further than the haters on this thread to see just how jealous other hunters become over someone elses accompolishments. Andrae will never look for or need anyones approval on the internet for the trophies he has taken. The liscense and habitat stamp deal was nothing more than an oversight on his part from buying his permits over the phone system in Illinois. And for those that don't buy that excuse try purchasing an out of state liscese over the phone thru the DOC. He simply did not get everything he needed and did not look at his print outs when they arrived. He has NEVER been denied the right to hunt in Illinois nor is he now. He did not kill an animal before he found out he did not have all the liscense's he needed but he had been hunting before it was brought to his attention. Thus the hunting without a liscense. He in fact bought what was required after finding out tghat they all did not have what was needed. He has probably paid way more tahn anyone else on here would have been required to under the same circumstances. Some of you need to think a little before you type as a little common sense will go a long way into seeing thru some of this BS. Minerals are legal in almost every state that borders Illinois and no one claims it is poaching. I will end this by asking one question and then say no more. *How is not having the required liscense and not killing anything before purcahsing said liscense poaching?*


Well....most people use the term 'poaching' to describe any illegal activity related to hunting. Here is Wiki's definition of poaching

Poaching is the illegal taking of wild plants or animals contrary to local and international conservation and wildlife management laws. *Violations of hunting laws and regulations are* normally punishable by law and, *collectively*, such violations are *known as poaching*.

It may be illegal and in violation because

* The game or fish is not in season; usually the breeding season is declared as the closed season when wildlife species are protected by law.
* *The poacher does not possess a valid permit*.
* The poacher is illegally selling the animal, animal parts or plant for a profit.
* The animal is being hunted outside of legal hours.
* The hunter used an illegal weapon for that animal.
* The animal or plant is on restricted land.
* The right to hunt this animal is claimed by somebody.
* The type of bait is inhumane. (e.g. food unsuitable for an animal's health)
* The means used are illegal (for example, baiting a field while hunting quail or other animals, using spotlights to stun or paralyze deer, or hunting from a moving vehicle, watercraft, or aircraft).
* The animal or plant is protected by law or that it has been listed as extinct or endangered (see for example the Endangered Species Act for the USA or the Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 and similar laws/treaties.
* The animal or plant has been tagged by a researcher.

By that definition he is guilty of poaching. Thats is how I use the term and how I believe most others do also.

He admittedly hunted without all the proper licenses....therefore he poached. All the excuses in the world do not
nullify that.

You seem to be separating 'hunting without a license' and 'poaching' because you say to poach something has to be killed.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I guess we don't need to worry about drawing a tag to hunt in draw states no more.Heck we don't even need no stinking license.If a warden gives us a ticket he will be targeting and harassing us.To his loving supporters please send me you hunting land info.I would like to start on your land first.Of course this hunting will occur after legal shooting hours.So you will not know I was ever there. I guess I know where he got the name Lone Wolf.....He is the only one hunting during those hours...I hope we can team up...We could be the Two Wolves..
If anyone else would like to join we can become the Wolf pack..


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

nicko said:


> What can you tell us about the charges of him falsifying state residency in an an attempt to obtain a resident driver's license?


I don't think you will get an answer to this. I asked basically the same question a couple of pages back and am still waiting.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Andrae was an Illinois state resident for several years and also owned and lived in a new home on his property there. He also paid Illinois taxes while he lived here. And they never asked him to quit paying his taxes. He then moved to Iowa when he sold Lone Wolf and purchased his farm there. Thus out of state Illinois permits now. Anymore questions?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Boonerbrad said:


> Andrae was an Illinois state resident for several years and also owned and lived in a new home on his property there. He also paid Illinois taxes while he lived here. And they never asked him to quit paying his taxes. He then moved to Iowa when he sold Lone Wolf and purchased his farm there. Thus out of state Illinois permits now. Anymore questions?


OK...I get it, he forgot where he lived.


----------



## braxton1127 (Dec 11, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Still one of the best whitetail hunters.


thats what you come up with after reading OP post, really??? strange.......


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> OK...I get it, he forgot where he lived.


Yes...sounds like he was trying to use his Illinois property to get a resident license even though he didn't live there anymore. He owned a property and paid taxes and the DNR found out. I don't blame him. 

Very stupid analogy but I see it a lot in a town with 3 school districts people renting an apartment in another school zone so the kids can attend the "better" school. Not saying it's ethical or legal just comparing it....


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Boonerbrad said:


> I really wanted to stay away from this thread and did so because i was at the ATA show but after reading some of the holier than thou responses i feel it is time for mine. Andrae is many things and is in fact one of if not the best at locating monster whitetail bucks and then killing them on film. He is a friend of mine and has dealt with more much than anyone on here would ever believe when it comes to herassment not only from CO's but also city cops in Wisconsin. He lives and breathes trophy whitetail hunting and spends more time in the field than probably everyone on this thread combined. He is not intimidated by anyone or anything and that will not change anytime soon. I know the other side of this entire story and have heard many of these events as they unfolded thru the years. Andrae has no reason to ever poach a trophy whitetail as it simply not what gives him the thrill. He like all "big" name hunters wear targets on their backs year around. Look no further than the haters on this thread to see just how jealous other hunters become over someone elses accompolishments. Andrae will never look for or need anyones approval on the internet for the trophies he has taken. The liscense and habitat stamp deal was nothing more than an oversight on his part from buying his permits over the phone system in Illinois. And for those that don't buy that excuse try purchasing an out of state liscese over the phone thru the DOC. He simply did not get everything he needed and did not look at his print outs when they arrived. He has NEVER been denied the right to hunt in Illinois nor is he now. He did not kill an animal before he found out he did not have all the liscense's he needed but he had been hunting before it was brought to his attention. Thus the hunting without a liscense. He in fact bought what was required after finding out tghat they all did not have what was needed. He has probably paid way more tahn anyone else on here would have been required to under the same circumstances. Some of you need to think a little before you type as a little common sense will go a long way into seeing thru some of this BS. Minerals are legal in almost every state that borders Illinois and no one claims it is poaching. I will end this by asking one question and then say no more. *How is not having the required liscense and not killing anything before purcahsing said liscense poaching?*


OK, So he was charged with hunting without a license, was he planning on holding the deer down until he went and purchased his license?... what a great hunter he must be,,, a regular deer whisperer! You have to be pretty dumb to think anyone would believe such a story... O i was hunting without a license, but i wasn't really going to shoot anything until I went and got a license....


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Did he get res permits in Iowa? Pretty easy to check if he was double dipping residency.


----------



## daled (May 11, 2009)

The guy is a ****** cuz he is popular....if it were any of us we'd be in jail and lost all priveledges and weapons!!!!!!!


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Do you think all Celebrities will cross the line? (Do what ever it takes)

I know a couple darn good woodsman that have taken some really big bucks over the years & if i were a betting man 
i would say they will do whatever it takes when that sort of fever sets in. You know to take that all time trophy!

What do you think?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ohioshooter68,are you serious? with all he has to lose (credibility) are you saying he is to much of a cheap [email protected]# to buy a non resident liscense? He should have been a little smarter and towed the line a little better.Sounds like he was trying to cheat the system,so how much other cheating is he willing to do?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

ohioshooter68 said:


> Yes...sounds like he was trying to use his Illinois property to get a resident license even though he didn't live there anymore. He owned a property and paid taxes and the DNR found out. *I don't blame him.*
> 
> Very stupid analogy but I see it a lot in a town with 3 school districts people renting an apartment in another school zone so the kids can attend the "better" school. Not saying it's ethical or legal just comparing it....


You don't blame him? Come on, the last time I "forgot" where I lived can be blamed on mixing rum and cokes and Colt 45s.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Where does it state he ever had two different resident tags the same year? He has had non resident hunting liscenses in Illinois since his move to Iowa. Thye tried to pinch him the first year he was an Illinois resident and then had to retract after doing some more checking only to find he had a non residenmt liscense in Wisconsin. You can move to any state in this country and be a resident the last i checked. But that my be in jeopardy with our curerent government.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ohioshooter68,are you serious? with all he has to lose (credibility) are you saying he is to much of a cheap [email protected]# to buy a non resident liscense? He should have been a little smarter and towed the line a little better.Sounds like he was trying to cheat the system,so how much other cheating is he willing to do?


No I'm not saying that at all.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> You don't blame him? Come on, the last time I "forgot" where I lived can be blamed on mixing rum and cokes and Colt 45s.


Yes, as stated "I don't blame him" if he did what I think. Why would one attempt to falsify residency to get a drivers license in the first place pertaining to hunting?


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2006)

Ohio, if I understand your question, one would falsify residency in order to obtain a drivers license so they can walk into a Wal-mart and show the DL and buy a resident tag over the counter.

Not saying he did, just answering the question. Also when anyone puts themselves in the spotlight, typically for personal gain, you will be looked at more closely and need to double or triple your efforts to do things correctly. If you accept the check, accept what comes with it.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Maybe Iowa has a better system but it's pretty easy to purchase a deer hunting license, complete with tags and all the other add ons, over the phone. There's nothing complicated or confusing about buying one over the phone. Pretty lame excuse to blame the ordering process.....

And he's harrassed by CO's and local cops???? Really????


----------



## G3's (Jan 23, 2008)

Not to add fuel to the fire...but I dont believe a non resident license is the issue. I believe he had his license, however did not have his habitat stamp necessary to be "legally" licensed. The lion share of the tag cost for Illinois Non res tags are the kill tag, the habitat stamp is small in cost. I doubt he was ducking the system by not getting the stamp. The baiting issue is what it is...Personally I feel that if I am paying property taxes and every other bullsh!# tax out there, i will do as I please on my property if I am not hurting anyone else or the environment. i think regulations have gotten a tad bit ridiculous! It is illegal to use bait here in Michigan also...however I would use mineral supplements for sure if i had the $$ to pay the fines levied by the DNR for doing so.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Not really sure why anyone is berating him over the Liscense issue. He has bought them as a non resident for a few years and simply did not get everything over the phone he needed. It also is easy to see that his daughter had her liscense just not the habitat stamp. He screwed up and has paid the fine and he should have checked that his permit included everything he thought he had purchased was indeed purchased. Why the hate over an over sight that has been admitted to and the fine paid? You think a guy worth a few million was trying to save a couple dollars by not purchasing a hunting liscense but buying a permit.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

G3's said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire...but I dont believe a non resident license is the issue. I believe he had his license, however did not have his habitat stamp necessary to be "legally" licensed. The lion share of the tag cost for Illinois Non res tags are the kill tag, the habitat stamp is small in cost. I doubt he was ducking the system by not getting the stamp. The baiting issue is what it is...Personally I feel that if I am paying property taxes and every other bullsh!# tax out there, i will do as I please on my property if I am not hurting anyone else or the environment. i think regulations have gotten a tad bit ridiculous! It is illegal to use bait here in Michigan also...however I would use mineral supplements for sure if i had the $$ to pay the fines levied by the DNR for doing so.


i started hunting Illinois as a non resident 4 years ago,and bought my liscense online and am not very computer literate but could figure out that a habitat stamp was needed


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> Maybe Iowa has a better system but it's pretty easy to purchase a deer hunting license, complete with tags and all the other add ons, over the phone. There's nothing complicated or confusing about buying one over the phone. Pretty lame excuse to blame the ordering process.....
> 
> And he's harrassed by CO's and local cops???? Really????


Is that a pic of you? How many hunters you know have won cases against a police officer for harassment? Adrae has.


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Everyone keeps saying he needs credibility??? He made his money and now only has others using him for there benifit. If he fell of the earth today, we would hear more about him then we do now. His show is done, and he hunts by himself, or with family. Only freinds of him post his deer, on their sites. I dont really think he cares to be in the lime light, Like I said dont know him, but he has nothing to prove. His product line is sold, and he isnt trying to sell anything now??


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> Is that a pic of you? How many hunters you know have won cases against a police officer for harassment? Adrae has.


Yes that's a picture of me. I'm very advanced for an infant. You might have seen my E-Trade commercials.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

He went and screwed up. I'd love to meet the hunter who has never screwed up.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to post now, that pic is to awesome not too.

*If* he just forgot not to buy a habitat stamp, not a big deal to* ME*. But its also OK to give him a ticket for that too.

I read the baiting was a mineral of some kind that another person put out. Charges were dropped. Are minerals legal there 90 days before season?

The non-resident thing, sounds like a cheap azz to me, and deserves that ticket.

The hunting after hours ticket is BS to me. I get to my stand an hour before daylight and put a arrow on my bow and get everything situated to let the woods be absolutely silent before shooting light. Then if deer are present ill wait till its dark enough so they cant tell what I am before getting down from my stand.

He is still a innovative hunter that I learned tons from, and will still read his articles.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

ohioshooter68 said:


> Yes, as stated "I don't blame him" if he did what I think. *Why would one attempt to falsify residency to get a drivers license in the first place pertaining to hunting*?


To get a cheaper resident license?


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

Was he found guilty of baiting, NO, so why are you bashing him for it? Do you honestly think he would intentionally buy his kid's invalid deer licenses, just to save a few dollars when the guy I'm sure has plenty of money for it. Now his kids have this on their record do you think he would have knowingly risked that by not buying the additional stamp? So really how is that cheating? I have been stuck in a tree with deer below me too many times to count and I’m pretty sure I have forgotten to un-nock my arrow. 

Hang him High, Boy’s!!! Hang him High!!!


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Been following this for a while...

For one, the original release stated "both subjects pled guilty to hunting without a valid Illinois license and habitat stamp." Doesn't appear to be JUST the habitat stamp that was missing. Even if it was, as a former "resident" and someone who has hunted IL for a long time, he should have known that the stamp was needed. I doubt he did it to save money or to get around any requirement... but a simple oversight is still a mistake. To blame it on a complicated computer system is just trying to deflect the blame.

Second, minerals are illegal in IL year-round. Again, as a former "resident" I'm sure he knew that. I read the responses in the link listed above, and his buddies aren't doing him any favors. They state that Andrae doesn't hunt over bait, but he does use minerals to "grow racks in the spring and summer." If he does it in IL, it's illegal.

I'm familiar with his IL residency escapades. I've seen his "permanent residence" that he used to get resident IL tags, and I've hunted close to his property. Most people could see that he was using the loopholes in the law just to get IL resident deer tags (about $400 cheaper, and you could kill a 2nd buck). I'm sure he still had a nice house in WI, along with his business. Anyone who believed that this small shack was his "permanent abode" was blind. But I guess he followed the state's guidelines and did what he needed to do to pass their test to meet the criteria. Maybe the initial charge of trying to get an IL drivers license was all part of that initial investigation. Since then, the requirements have gotten a little tougher.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

What I think is SAD..... it's all the kool-aid drinkers that defend these hunting "celebs" who break the law!!! Come on people!!! I don't care if its Andrae D'Acquisto or your beloved Uncle Ted.... they are criminals NOW !!! No excuses!!!! 

.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

KC-IL said:


> Been following this for a while...
> 
> For one, the original release stated "both subjects pled guilty to hunting without a valid Illinois license and habitat stamp." Doesn't appear to be JUST the habitat stamp that was missing. Even if it was, as a former "resident" and someone who has hunted IL for a long time, he should have known that the stamp was needed. I doubt he did it to save money or to get around any requirement... but a simple oversight is still a mistake. To blame it on a complicated computer system is just trying to deflect the blame.
> 
> ...


I think the "can kill a 2nd buck" comment would explain an incentive to have resident vs non-resident tags, not the fact that he didn't want to spend the $$. I wish he could get on here and explain himself so we could stop speculating but he's not very computer literate.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Thes cats / celebs are some sad ones! Cornfed is right! No excuses! Guilty is guilty.

I'd hate to think I had to quit enjoying my time in the woods with my brother / buddies etc. & had the pressure of these super stars!

I guess if it were my job I would possibly act / think like they do...I condem them with one hand & I'm jealous on the other hand. LOL

Maybe thats why I quit watching all these comercialized tv shows a couple of years ago.


----------



## S2! (Mar 14, 2009)

kyshooter17 said:


> 2 sides to every story. Not defending his actions but remember there are 2 sides to every story.
> Also remember Illinois has some of the most stupid laws in the nation as well.


A license is a license. How simple is that?


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

Cornfed said:


> What I think is SAD..... it's all the kool-aid drinkers that defend these hunting "celebs" who break the law!!! Come on people!!! I don't care if its Andrae D'Acquisto or your beloved Uncle Ted.... they are criminals NOW !!! No excuses!!!!
> 
> .


YES THEY ARE!!! And your right, it's sad. Most of these jokers defend them as if they actually know them. There is nothing to defend. They pled guilty, period. 

And for the harassment claims...good upstanding, law abiding people do not get harassed for no reason. 

I wonder if the Drury's or the Lakosky's see this type of harassment?? Doubt it. And they are much more well known than D'Aquisto.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

undercover said:


> YES THEY ARE!!! And your right, it's sad. Most of these jokers defend them as if they actually know them. There is nothing to defend. They pled guilty, period.
> 
> And for the harassment claims...good upstanding, law abiding people do not get harassed for no reason.
> 
> I wonder if the Drury's or the Lakosky's see this type of harassment?? Doubt it. And they are much more well known than D'Aquisto.


Excellent post friend!!!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

undercover said:


> YES THEY ARE!!! And your right, it's sad. Most of these jokers defend them as if they actually know them. There is nothing to defend. They pled guilty, period.
> 
> And for the harassment claims...good upstanding, law abiding people do not get harassed for no reason.
> 
> I wonder if the Drury's or the Lakosky's see this type of harassment?? Doubt it. And they are much more well known than D'Aquisto.


You get horassed by a cop that wants to hunt the poperty you have sole permission on. And by a cop that is willing to sell his badge for that right. And there are many of them that love selling their badge for hunting rights. And that includes CO's.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

The way I see this is, here we have a man who saw a need for better treestands so he went and made them. Good for him, I'm glad, but the hunting public who ultimately made him a rich man because of it is now betrayed by his actions. He has given the hunting community a black eye because the people who don't really know what's going on tend to lump us all into one category. Thank God we still have people like the Lakosky's, Drury's and Ralph and Vicki representing us.


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> The way I see this is, here we have a man who saw a need for better treestands so he went and made them. Good for him, I'm glad, but the hunting public who ultimately made him a rich man because of it is now betrayed by his actions. He has given the hunting community a black eye because the people who don't really know what's going on tend to lump us all into one category. *Thank God we still have people like the Lakosky's, Drury's and Ralph and Vicki representing us.*


Ummmm I might hold back my praise if I were you LOL because they ALL start out with a good rep....and right when you think they are at the height of their career on the up n up.....WHAM the rug comes out and leaves people scratchin their heads


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

trebor69 said:


> Ummmm I might hold back my praise if I were you LOL because they ALL start out with a good rep....and right when you think they are at the height of their career on the up n up.....WHAM the rug comes out and leaves people scratchin their heads


I know...hopefully they're watching and listening.


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I know...hopefully they're watching and listening.


OK Lee...Tiff...Mark...Terry...Ralph and Vicki. You are on official notice.

If we hear of any funny business out of you yer gunna get the official AT Pimp Slap


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor69 said:


> OK Lee...Tiff...Mark...Terry...Ralph and Vicki. You are on official notice.
> 
> If we hear of any funny business out of you yer gunna get *the official AT Pimp Slap*


 From the impressions Ive been getting, it would look something like this...


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

if i had property in iliinois ,you can bet i would know what licences i would need to hunt deer.if i could save 400 dollars and get extra buck, i would do everything to try to say i was resident.

we see it all time here in my area of pa. WCO catch many from new jersey that say they are residents because they have p.o box and camp they pay taxes on
these are people that make 3 times what us locals make on our jobs..they have lots of money.folks, resident lic is 30 dollars and out of state a little over 100 dollars YET they will try to be resident to save 80 dollars.

you figure.........


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Musgrat said:


> *Dude wipe his kids off your chin*. What has he done for the sport other then hunt like the rest of us, except for his repeated game violations. Sounds like he is making a bad name for the sport. I don't know him personally but from what I've read he likes to cheat.


I don't care who you are, that's funny!!!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

sproulman said:


> if i had property in iliinois ,you can bet i would know what licences i would need to hunt deer*.if i could save 400 dollars and get extra buck, i would do everything to try to say i was resident.
> *
> we see it all time here in my area of pa. WCO catch many from new jersey that say they are residents because they have p.o box and camp they pay taxes on
> these are people that make 3 times what us locals make on our jobs..they have lots of money.folks, resident lic is 30 dollars and out of state a little over 100 dollars YET they will try to be resident to save 80 dollars.
> ...


Does that mean you'd try everything regardless of it being legal or illegal? Or everything within the constraints of the law?


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> The way I see this is, here we have a man who saw a need for better treestands so he went and made them. Good for him, I'm glad, but the hunting public who ultimately made him a rich man because of it is now betrayed by his actions. He has given the hunting community a black eye because the people who don't really know what's going on tend to lump us all into one category. Thank God we still have people like the Lakosky's, Drury's and Ralph and Vicki representing us.


Those people dont represent me one bit, I think they all make us look bad, hunting for glory horn$$$ and all.
Jimmy H
Glenn B
Now add Andre D
Bunch of idiots.
I guess my wall would fill quick with 2 illegal deer a year too.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

QUOTE=sproulman;1059751686]if i had property in iliinois ,you can bet i would know what licences i would need to hunt deer.if i could save 400 dollars and get extra buck, i would do everything to try to say i was resident.

we see it all time here in my area of pa. WCO catch many from new jersey that say they are residents because they have p.o box and camp they pay taxes on
these are people that make 3 times what us locals make on our jobs..they have lots of money.folks, resident lic is 30 dollars and out of state a little over 100 dollars YET they will try to be resident to save 80 dollars.

you figure.........[/QUOTE]

Huh? I have property in P.A. and live in ohio maybe ill try to get a resident liscense in both states just to save a few buck! Seriously u make no sense that's just being a cheap a#$


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by crankn101 
So in your world 1 beer makes you an alcoholic?


str_8_shot said:


> Is it illegal to have one beer? apples and oranges
> 
> breaking the law, is breaking the law... would you teach your kids some laws don't matter?


 Last I checked being an alcoholic is not illegal, Poaching is.
Brian


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

The hero worship on here is kind of sad. As long as someone is on TV then they are not responsible for there actions. It is just the evil law enforcement officers picking on them. "Didn't buy a license" not their fault. "Hunted for 38 minutes pass legal hunting hours" not their fault. 

Also know of a couple of the other TV hunters named in this thread as upstanding examples being naughty. Both turkey related.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

nicko said:


> Does that mean you'd try everything regardless of it being legal or illegal? Or everything within the constraints of the law?


i would TRY to get away with it, yes by saying its my residence if there was a way. .we have people in my town from out of state. they buy CHEAP home and say its their home. yet they have home in new jersey. they put home in new jersey in wifes name, home in my town in husbands name. both claim they spend 6 months here and there.
they do this SO THEIR RETIREMENT IS NOT TAXED. PA DOES NOT TAX YOUR RETIREMENT INCOME if resident.
yes these are people with MONEY. are they getting away with it,YES.

their SAVINGS in taxes could be as high as 20,000 a year by doing this.i bet they are getting RESIDENT hunting lic also.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

sproulman said:


> i would TRY to get away with it, yes by saying its my residence if there was a way. .we have people in my town from out of state. they buy CHEAP home and say its their home. yet they have home in new jersey. they put home in new jersey in wifes name, home in my town in husbands name. both claim they spend 6 months here and there.
> they do this SO THEIR RETIREMENT IS NOT TAXED. PA DOES NOT TAX YOUR RETIREMENT INCOME if resident.
> yes these are people with MONEY. are they getting away with it,YES.
> 
> their SAVINGS in taxes could be as high as 20,000 a year by doing this.i bet they are getting RESIDENT hunting lic also.


OK, let me see if I understand this correctly. You you are OK with stretching / skirting / bending / breaking the rules to obtain a resident license AND you're also heavily opposed to Sunday hunting in PA? (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1379886&p=1059598284#post1059598284)

It just strikes me as odd that you laid out a very extensive rationale for not wanting to see Sunday hunting, letting others have a day in the woods, staying home with family, etc. But you're willing to see what you can get away with in the name of saving some money.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Cornfed said:


> What I think is SAD..... it's all the kool-aid drinkers that defend these hunting "celebs" who break the law!!! Come on people!!! I don't care if its Andrae D'Acquisto or your beloved Uncle Ted.... they are criminals NOW !!! No excuses!!!!
> 
> .


You've never bent or broken a game law in your life? I'll bet I know the answer whether or not you want to admit it. That makes you a "criminal NOW!!", with "No excuses!!!!!"

There's two sides to every story and three to most. None of us here know the whole story, but it doesn't sound to me like I'm going to think of this guy as a criminal.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

MOC said:


> You've never bent or broken a game law in your life? I'll bet I know the answer whether or not you want to admit it. That makes you a "criminal NOW!!", with "No excuses!!!!!"
> 
> There's two sides to every story and three to most. None of us here know the whole story, but it doesn't sound to me like I'm going to think of this guy as a criminal.


I'm curious, how many more game violation would it take from this guy to change your mind.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

It would take more than forgetting a game stamp. I'd give you the same courtesy.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> The hero worship on here is kind of sad. As long as someone is on TV then they are not responsible for there actions. It is just the evil law enforcement officers picking on them. "Didn't buy a license" not their fault. "Hunted for 38 minutes pass legal hunting hours" not their fault.


Great posts!!!


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> I'm curious, how many more game violation would it take from this guy to change your mind.


Thats what I was wondering ?!? What would it take.... hunting with NO license...... hunting after hours..... hunting over bait..... would it take a rifle and a spotlight.... what ?!?


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Cornfed said:


> Thats what I was wondering ?!? What would it take.... hunting with NO license...... hunting after hours..... hunting over bait..... would it take a rifle and a spotlight.... what ?!?


So you didn't answer my question. Ever screw up and bend or break a law? Is the only difference between you and ol' Andre that you didn't "get pinched"?


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Andrae is apparently filing a lawsuit against the person who wrote the original article for slander. I think it was worded incorrectly and made it sound like he did some things that he didn't. Heard this on another forum from his friend.


----------



## UV Killer (Jul 17, 2009)

Past behavior is a forcast for future behavior. This is proven, and now all the deer he has taken now come into question.......by his own doing. It is sad that several so called Hunting Celebrities have shown questionable behavior for the sake of simply tying to staying in the spotlight. Sensationalized marketing and hype are driving this Industry into the ground.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

ohioshooter68 said:


> Andrae is apparently filing a lawsuit against the person who wrote the original article for slander. I think it was worded incorrectly and made it sound like he did some things that he didn't. Heard this on another forum from his friend.


Plead guilty to multiple game law violations and blame somebody who writes an article about it? Mmmmm hmmmm......


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

nicko said:


> Plead guilty to multiple game law violations and blame somebody who writes an article about it? Mmmmm hmmmm......


Exactly!!! Yep, we've heard it all before.... hunting celeb pleads guilty but yet he's a victim...... blah, blah, blah! LOL!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe he'll sue me.. I have nothing, he can have half!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

If he sues me does he get half my debt??..LOL..


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll give him my mortgage.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

MOC said:


> You've never bent or broken a game law in your life? I'll bet I know the answer whether or not you want to admit it. That makes you a "criminal NOW!!", with "No excuses!!!!!"


Might I suggest you do a little research on what that phrase means in your signature line (Hunt Fair Chase). To me, that means ZERO TOLERANCE... let alone giving someone a pass who has a history of "bending" the law. Do you just think that phrase is cool to cut and paste under your name???


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

KC-IL said:


> Might I suggest you do a little research on what that phrase means in your signature line (Hunt Fair Chase). To me, that means ZERO TOLERANCE... let alone giving someone a pass who has a history of "bending" the law. Do you just think that phrase is cool to cut and paste under your name???


Exactly!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I mistakenly thought I could visit this site (http://www.huntingbeast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3957&start=90) and have an intelligent exchange. Wow!!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

nicko said:


> I mistakenly thought I could visit this site (http://www.huntingbeast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3957&start=90) and have an intelligent exchange. Wow!!!





:blah:


----------

